# Trombamico, seguito



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

finito.

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...s-with-benefits-se-si-incomincia-dai-benefici

non so cosa, ma...it is over.
un mese fa circa, sabato dopo pranzo.
ero da lui dalla sera prima.
gli ho mostrato questo:

http://tivogliopene.wordpress.com/2013/01/04/le-10-regole-del-perfetto-trombamico/


descrive il nostro rapporto, ha detto.
soddisfacente, per lui, ha detto.
soprattutto la n. 10.
breve discussione su un eventuale
mio volere 'altro'.
che passiamo troppo tempo assieme,
che stiamo diventando anche amici.
era freddo, teneva le distanze, era
persino brutto.
provava le camicie per la serata con l'amico.
sono uscita,
era una bella serata, fresca, da camminare.
parlare.

è altro?

sono stata male, quella notte.
mandavo messaggi.
non rispondeva.
volevo parlare

una decina di giorni non ci siamo visti.
poi, di nuovo altro venerdì da lui.
questa volta la distanza la marco io.
niente abbracciati dopo il sesso, niente bambi.
e insiste perché rimanga a dormire.
quasi neppure la mano, gli do.

il sesso, però, è diverso.
non peggio, forse meno istintivo.
e non lo decido io.
mi parla.
mi chiede se andiamo 3
giorni a A.

la mattina dopo mi scopa
come se fossi sua moglie.
me ne vado presto (behh 
abbastanza...11)

la domenica ho solo un'oretta (c'è mio figlio).
quando entro da A non riesco ad abbracciarlo, accarezzarlo.
con gli amici non lo faccio, questo.
lo respingo un po', forse.
da qualche giorno un avvocato con cui lavoro
mi scrive mail molto esplicite.
io rispondo sugli stessi toni.
le mostro ad A. ridendo.
con un amico lo farei.

andiamo a letto.
per farlo si masturba,
è la prima volta.
lo respingo, gli dico:
- così io non lo faccio.
poi cerco di sdrammatizzare:
- rischia di diventare la prima volta in un anno,
che ci vediamo e non scopiamo.
- be' - risponde - può essere la prima di tante
da oggi saremo solo amici, dice.

non è che non sono più attratto da te,
scrive il giorno dopo,
ma bisogna fare la cosa giusta
dice
se è giusto per te, ok
e poi tu non hai più bisogno di me
per quello, hai l'altro

tu ci sei già andata,
con l'altro,
scrive il giorno dopo,
ci sei andata già più volte.
e allora, chiedo, quando ci vedremo 
sarà senza sesso, senza benefici, solo amici.
si,
tranquilli.

quando ne parlavi, dell'altro,
scrive giovedì
si vedeva che ti piaceva, quando ne parlavi.

la sera vado da lui.
abbiamo dovuto fingere che fossi io a chiedergli di vederci.

ho badato bene a non toccarlo,
sempre a distanza.
ma sul divano era impossibile,
lui mi si stendeva quasi addosso.
abbiamo guardato un film.
abbracciati.
poi siamo andati a letto.
ci siamo ancora abbracciati.
non abbiamo parlato mai
solo scopato

FINE


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

ho fatto bene?
per favore, pareri.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ho fatto bene?
> per favore, pareri.


triste.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> triste.


si, ma tu cosa intendi?


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> si, ma tu cosa intendi?


per... triste?
tante cose. 
per esempio leggere quello che hai scritto.
non c'è niente di più triste in un rapporto cosi.
mi hai ricordato la scelta di sofie... gran film..
certo le motivazioni erano diverse... anche lei aveva un trombamico.
eppure era cosi sola.
(oddio...oggi mi sento un romanticone)


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per... triste?
> tante cose.
> per esempio leggere quello che hai scritto.
> non c'è niente di più triste in un rapporto cosi.
> ...


si, credo che alla fine,
sebbene in modi diversi,
fossimo tristi entrambi.
ma
cercavo di spiegarlo nell'altro 3d,
quello di h7, l'attrazione che provo.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> si, credo che alla fine,
> sebbene in modi diversi,
> fossimo tristi entrambi.
> ma
> ...


...a me stà storia dei trombamici mi sembra tutto un buttarsi via.
trovo la cosa squallida.
allora penso magari erroneamente che si cerchi di dare un senso a quello che stiamo facendo.
il senso può darcelo solo il sentimento...magari una volta è positivo, poi è negativo... forse c'era quello o c'era questo... lui mi ha detto ..io gli ho detto.
la realtà è che invece stai in una specie di anticamera aspettando quello che veramente vuoi.
però l'illusioni ti aiutano a vivere e passare i giorni.
lui aspetta l'atra, tu aspetti l'altro... intanto trombate.
però bisognerebbe riconoscerlo questo.. non farci dei patemi.
ovvio che alla fine quando uno è vecchio e tira le somme... può dire ..ammazza quante scopate mi sono fatto!
bella soddisfazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2013)

Tu, mi sembra, ti sentivi stretta in questa storia.
Stretta perchè volevi di più, mi pare, mi ricordo il tuo 3D su lui che ti diceva che no, non ti amava...

A un certo punto, hai fatto quello che sentivi di dover fare. Bene, male... 
Per me è "bene", perchè lui è così, e tu volevi colà.
Non so come farai a mantenere l'amicizia, ma insomma, tempo al tempo.

Immagino che faccia male, almeno hai il collega che ti distrae.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...a me stà storia dei trombamici mi sembra tutto un buttarsi via.
> trovo la cosa squallida.
> allora penso magari erroneamente che si cerchi di dare un senso a quello che stiamo facendo.
> il senso può darcelo solo il sentimento...magari una volta è positivo, poi è negativo... forse c'era quello o c'era questo... lui mi ha detto ..io gli ho detto.
> ...


no, eravamo contentissimi di guardare il film.
te lo assicuro.
capisci?
la scopata era un tutt'uno.
ma avrebbe potuto, altrettanto
non esserci.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> finito.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...s-with-benefits-se-si-incomincia-dai-benefici
> 
> ...


Certo che siete belli contorti, quindi è geloso dell'altro ?


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu, mi sembra, ti sentivi stretta in questa storia.
> Stretta perchè volevi di più, mi pare, mi ricordo il tuo 3D su lui che ti diceva che no, non ti amava...
> 
> A un certo punto, hai fatto quello che sentivi di dover fare. Bene, male...
> ...


so che è "bene" per lui 
si, tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

Ti rispondo domani. Ora è un po' complicato da capire, per me.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> no, eravamo contentissimi di guardare il film.
> te lo assicuro.
> capisci?
> la scopata era un tutt'uno.
> ...


..infatti.
però c'era.

comunque supponiamo che non ci fosse.
dopo il film?
ciao,ci vediamo... domani?
forse si, forse no.
questo è non costruire ...niente.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo domani. Ora è un po' complicato da capire, per me.


Morfeo...chiama??????


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che siete belli contorti, quindi è geloso dell'altro ?


si, è geloso.
non lo ammette.
ma di fatto, non ci riesce
a farlo con me, se pensa che
sono interessata a un altro.

prima di giovedì, ho dovuto 
ripetere più volte
il mio disinteresse per l'altro.

si, contorti.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo domani. Ora è un po' complicato da capire, per me.


grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> si, è geloso.
> non lo ammette.
> ma di fatto, non ci riesce
> a farlo con me, se pensa che
> ...


Abbi  pazienza ma allora come trombamico fa cagare :carneval:  Si sta trasformando suo malgrado in trombasentimentalamico?:smile:


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..infatti.
> però c'era.
> 
> comunque supponiamo che non ci fosse.
> ...


lo so.
lui non vuole costruire con me.


----------



## passante (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi  pazienza ma allora come trombamico fa cagare :carneval:




@hornby

ma non è difficile sta cosa del trombamico? voglio dire, io quando facevo sesso per il sesso cambiavo partner. non mi saprei gestire (credo) un'amicizia con uso di sesso senza che scattassero gelosie, forme di possessività... va bene, io sono possessivo, forse è un limite mio.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> lo so.
> lui non vuole costruire con me.


si, ma pure te ..fargli vedere quel sito..
io sarei scappato, certo.
comunque avrei ribadito la mia TROMBAMICIZIA, ovvio.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma allora come trombamico fa cagare :carneval: Si sta trasformando suo malgrado in trombasentimentalamico?:smile:


esatto, *suo malgrado
*e questo non va.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> @hornby
> 
> ma non è difficile sta cosa del trombamico? voglio dire, io quando facevo sesso per il sesso cambiavo partner. non mi saprei gestire (credo) un'amicizia con uso di sesso senza che scattassero gelosie, forme di possessività... va bene, io sono possessivo, forse è un limite mio.


infatti il trombamico non esiste.
amcizia (vera) + attrazione fisica = ?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> esatto, *suo malgrado
> *e questo non va.


A te non va? :smile: Contortissimi siete


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, ma pure te ..fargli vedere quel sito..
> io sarei scappato, certo.
> comunque avrei ribadito la mia TROMBAMICIZIA, ovvio.


questo è interessante,
spiegami bene perché
saresti scappato.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> infatti il trombamico non esiste.
> amcizia (vera) + attrazione fisica = ?


= scopate in libertà...
ma non mi sembra il tuo caso.


----------



## passante (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> infatti il trombamico non esiste.
> amcizia (vera) + attrazione fisica = ?


è un trombaMITO :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> infatti il trombamico non esiste.
> amcizia (vera) + attrazione fisica = ?


Uguale quasi amore :mrgreen: non è che siete dei talebani della trombamicizia che sono sopraffatti da un elemento disturbante ( sentimento) , non gestibile ?!


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te non va? :smile: Contortissimi siete


no. 
lui non vuole.
si affezionerebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> no.
> lui non vuole.
> si affezionerebbe.


Pensa te pensavo già lo fosse


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uguale quasi amore :mrgreen: non è che siete dei talebani della trombamicizia che sono sopraffatti da un elemento disturbante ( sentimento) , non gestibile ?!


no, lui non vuole
una relazione con una donna
più vecchia di 10 anni e con un figlio.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> questo è interessante,
> spiegami bene perché
> saresti scappato.


per fare la troamica ci vuole tanto , tanto fegato.
mica è facile.
i vantaggi sono tutti di chi t'incula.
bisogna per essere veri trombamici... saper dare tutto nei momenti e non chiedere niente ...
 anzi disprezzare dopo.
niente sentimentalismi... nè illusioni, fuori dal letto.
la tua stolta iniziativa ha dimostrato che cerchi una risposta, una presa di posizione...
è come se tu gli avessi fatto una domanda diretta.. ma ai trombamici, non si fanno domande.
sentono odore di catene ai coglioni!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa te pensavo già lo fosse


so che ha cominciato 
a pensarmi, quando non ci sono.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> so che ha cominciato
> a pensarmi, quando non ci sono.


dai!!!!
forza!!!! gli sei arrivata al fegato...
manca poco per il cuore.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per fare la troamica ci vuole tanto , tanto fegato.
> mica è facile.
> i vantaggi sono tutti di chi t'incula.
> bisogna per essere veri trombamici... saper dare tutto nei momenti e non chiedere niente ...
> ...


si, esatto.
ma non era stolta.
era proprio una domanda diretta. 

però vedi, il nostro fuori dal letto
non era così.
e cmq non è scappato.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> no, lui non vuole
> una relazione con una donna
> più vecchia di 10 anni e con un figlio.


Ok razionalmente ma ... a me sembra come un alcolizzato che si illude che bevendo  una birra più leggera non gli farà del male , un auto convincimento inutile direi superfluo. Vi definisce trombamicizia ma sforma se scopi con un altro, illuso:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> so che ha cominciato
> a pensarmi, quando non ci sono.


Ma va soprattutto dopo che ha letto l e mail  "mi sfugge e non voglio" :smile:


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> si, esatto.
> ma non era stolta.
> era proprio una domanda diretta.
> 
> ...


ciccia... ma un pochino di picciricipipi... non lo vogliamo mettere.
e mica è tutto un infilare e infilare e  poi chi si è visto sè visto. scusa.
ovvio che un poco di romanticismo è necessario... altrimenti manco ti si alza.
ladifferenza è in quello che riesce a dirti dopo che ti ha scopato per bene.
mica prima.
ti ha detto che non si metterebbe con una come te , con dieci anni di più?
quella è la verità.
mica quella che ti racconta a letto.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok razionalmente ma ... a me sembra come un alcolizzato che si illude che bevendo una birra più leggera non gli farà del male , un auto convincimento inutile direi superfluo. Vi definisce trombamicizia ma sforma se scopi con un altro, illuso:smile:


a lui serve.
così controlla il cervello
come diceva qualcuno in un altro 3d
non si coinvolge


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciccia... ma un pochino di picciricipipi... non lo vogliamo mettere.
> e mica è tutto un infilare e infilare e poi chi si è visto sè visto. scusa.
> ovvio che un poco di romanticismo è necessario... altrimenti manco ti si alza.
> ladifferenza è in quello che riesce a dirti dopo che ti ha scopato per bene.
> ...


no, veramente il piccipicci è dopo la scopata,
non prima.
e cmq io parlavo di sintonia nel far le cose.
si quella è la verità, infatti.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma va soprattutto dopo che ha letto l e mail  "mi sfugge e non voglio" :smile:


non ho capito?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2013)

Guarda, 

mi pare che potete chiamarla come volete, ma la vostra è una relazione, nata, e non cresciuta.
Tristemente, tutto qua. Come succede un sacco di volte.
I motivi dici di conoscerli e comprenderli.
Non rende la cosa meno triste per chi deve guardare la realtà, ma è cmq inutile continuare a dare concime a una pianta con le radici già smangiucchiate.
Per quanto la pianta in sè avrebbe potuto essere bella.
Per mille motivi, non è cresciuta.

Hai fatto "bene". Se continuare così ti faceva stare male.


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda,
> 
> mi pare che potete chiamarla come volete, ma la vostra è una relazione, nata, e non cresciuta.
> Tristemente, tutto qua. Come succede un sacco di volte.
> ...


hai descritto alla perfezione.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> no, veramente il piccipicci è dopo la scopata,
> non prima.
> e cmq io parlavo di sintonia nel far le cose.
> si quella è la verità, infatti.



ma si, ma si... le carinerie, le coccole dopo... l'asciugamano caldo...
 magari anche un caffè... con la moka...come lo sa fare solo lui.

e allora .. se la verità come dici tu... l'hai in mano, cosa aspetti?
scommetto che in giro non c'è niente di meglio, vero?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma si, ma si... le carinerie, le coccole dopo... l'asciugamano caldo...
> magari anche un caffè... con la moka...come lo sa fare solo lui.
> 
> e allora .. se la verità come dici tu... l'hai in mano, cosa aspetti?
> scommetto che in giro non c'è niente di meglio, vero?


A quanto ho capito,
lei capendo la situazione l'ha costretto a prendere una posizione, in modo da riuscire a chiudere questa trombamicizia. O almeno, per ora, la parte sessuale di questa amicizia.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> non ho capito?


Intendevo dire che si sente in competizione e non gli piace, non se lo aspettava in realtà


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2013)

Cmq,
due mie amiche hanno avuto, per un periodo, un trombamico.
Anzi, ora che ci penso, ben 4.

Amicizia prima, bel sesso per un poco, amicizia dopo, bei ricordi e nessun imbarazzo.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq,
> due mie amiche hanno avuto, per un periodo, un trombamico.
> Anzi, ora che ci penso, ben 4.
> 
> Amicizia prima, bel sesso per un poco, amicizia dopo, bei ricordi e nessun imbarazzo.


neanche quando cenano tutti,
 insieme al maritozzo???
...che troie.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> neanche quando cenano tutti,
> insieme al maritozzo???
> ...che troie.


Deve esserci necessariamente un tradimento?
Non sapevo che fosse dentro alla definizione di trombamicizia.


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Deve esserci necessariamente un tradimento?
> Non sapevo che fosse dentro alla definizione di trombamicizia.


ma no.
comunque la trombamicizia... *kica* (farfy..mannaggia a te!) è facilmente gestibile.
quando smetti di scoparci con l'amichetto che ci fai'?
il brodo.
alle cene con il maritozzo non lo porti... non sia mai beve un bicchiere di troppo... in vino veritas!!!
con le amiche non lo dividi...vuoi l'esclusiva...
resta un mondo a se...fatto di scopate e niente altro.
fermo restando che se l'extrombamico si fà ancora avanti e tu non vuoi più...la vedo tosta...con tutti quei trascorsi.
ma lo volete capire che i trombamici sono solo una scusa ...per trombare in santa pace?
come a lor signori e signore, ne conviene.
mica son troia .. ho il trombamico!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no.
> comunque la trombamicizia... *kica* (farfy..mannaggia a te!) è facilmente gestibile.
> quando smetti di scoparci con l'amichetto che ci fai'?
> il brodo.
> ...



beh, anche no


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, anche no


certo...restano i regalini del natale e qualche collanina nel cassetto.
per non parlare di tutta la lingerie che una si deve comprare.
ma tanto la paga il maritozzo!!!! 
che ci frega!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> certo...*restano i regalini del natale e qualche collanina nel cassetto.
> per non parlare di tutta la lingerie che una si deve comprare.*
> ma tanto la paga il maritozzo!!!!
> che ci frega!!!!


spider
tu regalavi le collanine alle trombamiche?


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spider
> tu regalavi le collanine alle trombamiche?


sempre. ..e tutte diverse.
chiedevo poi di non buttarle via mai... una specie di cimelio!!!!!


...e immagino il maritozzo...
ammmmmmorre, ammmmmore... ma stà collana da dove esce??????
e lei: ma me l'hai regalata tu...non ricordi?... eravamo fidanzati, sulla spiaggia,non sai quanto ci tengo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Settembre 2013)

Sposatevi, e fate un figlio...  Se lui ti farà domande tu rispondi "nooo io sono solo la tua trombamica e tu il mio... Stai tranquillo... Si va in viaggio di noz..ehm no a far una vacanza da trombamici!!" 

Scherzi a parte non vedo l'utilità di uno che può volerti ma fa vincere la ragione... Io scapperei (a parte che non mi ci sono mai ritrovata,io se c'è scopamicizia rimango nel mio posto e ti posso dir k vivendola al contrario io non avrei mai e poi mai agito come lui, appena visto l'interesse) perché un vero uomo combatte per avere quello che vuole... Lui le ha sul piatto d'argento e mente a se stesso... 
se lo vuoi io farei la mossa finale... Ovvero staccarmi del tutto da lui, digli di chiudere la conoscenza amicizia e tutto... Se ti vorrà ti avrà alle tue condizioni, così è una agonia!!


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda,
> 
> mi pare che potete chiamarla come volete, ma la vostra è una *relazione*, nata, e non cresciuta.
> .......



Relazione.....appunto....
una relazione fredda dal punto di vista sentimentale, ma sempre relazione.
Il termine "*single*" infatti non mi sembrava appropriato.

*In fondo in fondo*.....quando un uomo ti dice che non sara' mai innnamorato di te,
e mai potra' esserlo...........*un po' di dispiacere lo si prova*, 
anche se in quel rapporto non c'era progettualita'.

Usare ed essere usati solo per uno scopo sessuale
chissa' perche' alla fine non gratifica piu'.

Penso che, anche se in un rapporto saltuario e incerto,
cose come il dialogo, il corteggiamento, l'apprezzamento e la considerazione, abbiano un peso enorme.


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> .........resta un mondo a se...fatto di scopate e niente altro.
> fermo restando che se l'extrombamico si fà ancora avanti e tu non vuoi più...la vedo tosta...con tutti quei trascorsi......


extrombamici che si fanno ancora avanti.....?
ne so qualcosa.....ad esempio gli ex trombeur di mia moglie......
ma quanti ne aveva ?
ogni tanto ne spunta qualcuno....

non e' che sento qualcosa in testa ???:diavoletto:
sara' per quello che stanotte non riesco a dormire....


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito,
> lei capendo la situazione l'ha costretto a prendere una posizione, in modo da riuscire a chiudere questa trombamicizia. O almeno, per ora, la parte sessuale di questa amicizia.


infatti.
però non ci sono riuscita.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> certo...restano i regalini del natale e qualche collanina nel cassetto.
> per non parlare di tutta la lingerie che una si deve comprare.
> ma tanto la paga il maritozzo!!!!
> che ci frega!!!!


boh, io sono separata.
nessuna lingerie comprata.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sposatevi, e fate un figlio... Se lui ti farà domande tu rispondi "nooo io sono solo la tua trombamica e tu il mio... Stai tranquillo... Si va in viaggio di noz..ehm no a far una vacanza da trombamici!!"
> 
> Scherzi a parte non vedo l'utilità di uno che può volerti ma fa vincere la ragione... Io scapperei (a parte che non mi ci sono mai ritrovata,io se c'è scopamicizia rimango nel mio posto e ti posso dir k vivendola al contrario io non avrei mai e poi mai agito come lui, appena visto l'interesse) perché un vero uomo combatte per avere quello che vuole... Lui le ha sul piatto d'argento e mente a se stesso...
> se lo vuoi io farei la mossa finale... Ovvero staccarmi del tutto da lui, digli di chiudere la conoscenza amicizia e tutto... Se ti vorrà ti avrà alle tue condizioni, così è una agonia!!


seee, peccato sia troppo vecchia per fare figli.
si, hai ragione.
sinora non ho avuto il coraggio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sposatevi, e fate un figlio...  Se lui ti farà domande tu rispondi "nooo io sono solo la tua trombamica e tu il mio... Stai tranquillo... Si va in viaggio di noz..ehm no a far una vacanza da trombamici!!"
> 
> Scherzi a parte non vedo l'utilità di uno che può volerti ma fa vincere la ragione... Io scapperei (a parte che non mi ci sono mai ritrovata,io se c'è scopamicizia rimango nel mio posto e ti posso dir k vivendola al contrario io non avrei mai e poi mai agito come lui, appena visto l'interesse)* perché un vero uomo combatte per avere quello che vuole.*.. Lui le ha sul piatto d'argento e mente a se stesso...
> se lo vuoi io farei la mossa finale... Ovvero staccarmi del tutto da lui, digli di chiudere la conoscenza amicizia e tutto... *Se ti vorrà ti avrà alle tue condizioni*, così è una agonia!!


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

madonna (...) mi sembra di essere in un feuilletton di fine 800


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> finito.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...s-with-benefits-se-si-incomincia-dai-benefici
> 
> ...


Per me hai fatto male.
Hai fatto male perché tu vuoi di più di un trombamico. Se così non fosse non avresti sentito la necessità né di fargli leggere il decalogo né poi di raccontargli dell'avvocato provolone.
Cosa ti aspettavi di ricavarne? Chiarezza che non ci sarebbero stati sviluppi sentimentali? Beh te l'ha data.
Lui non so dire. Anche chi va a puttane vuole avere l'illusione di essere il cliente preferito. Tu hai fatto di tutto per farlo sentire un sex toy e i sex toy si rompono o non funzionano quando si scaricano le pile.

Capisco la tua paura di farti nuovamente male ma così te ne fai.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai fatto male.
> Hai fatto male perché tu vuoi di più di un trombamico. Se così non fosse non avresti sentito la necessità né di fargli leggere il decalogo né poi di raccontargli dell'avvocato provolone.
> Cosa ti aspettavi di ricavarne? Chiarezza che non ci sarebbero stati sviluppi sentimentali? Beh te l'ha data.
> Lui non so dire. Anche chi va a puttane vuole avere l'illusione di essere il cliente preferito. Tu hai fatto di tutto per farlo sentire un sex toy e i sex toy si rompono o non funzionano quando si scaricano le pile.
> ...


ora sono io che ci devo pensare, però so già che hai della ragione.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai fatto male.
> Hai fatto male perché tu vuoi di più di un trombamico. Se così non fosse non avresti sentito la necessità né di fargli leggere il decalogo né poi di raccontargli dell'avvocato provolone.
> Cosa ti aspettavi di ricavarne? Chiarezza che non ci sarebbero stati sviluppi sentimentali? Beh te l'ha data.
> Lui non so dire. Anche chi va a puttane vuole avere l'illusione di essere il cliente preferito. Tu hai fatto di tutto per farlo sentire un sex toy e i sex toy si rompono o non funzionano quando si scaricano le pile.
> ...



Ma lui era stato adamantino, persino in modo feroce nella sua sincerità.
Lui non voleva altro, o se lo voleva, non era in grado, cmq lei non avrebbe avuto altro.

Forse l'unica era proprio forzare una rottura di qualche tipo. Un punto di demarcazione.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

e, brunetta,l'unica soluzione è non vedersi più del tutto, vero?
questa volta senza neppure parlarne.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lui era stato adamantino, persino in modo feroce nella sua sincerità.
> Lui non voleva altro, o se lo voleva, non era in grado, cmq lei non avrebbe avuto altro.
> 
> Forse l'unica era proprio forzare una rottura di qualche tipo. Un punto di demarcazione.


già, però non ci sono riuscita.

ps mi frega quel suo essere adamantino, che è così raro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lui era stato adamantino, persino in modo feroce nella sua sincerità.
> Lui non voleva altro, o se lo voleva, non era in grado, cmq lei non avrebbe avuto altro.
> 
> Forse l'unica era proprio forzare una rottura di qualche tipo. Un punto di demarcazione.


Non so te ma io non ho iniziato tutte le relazioni con l'idea dell'amore, casetta, figli, giardinetto.
Le relazioni possono iniziare in modo diverso ed evolvere andando oltre le intenzioni e i sentimenti iniziali voluti, dichiarati o no. Possono evolvere o involvere, anche, e ben lo vediamo qui.
Lui è stato adamantino rispetto al proprio non impegno però non gli è piaciuto come si è sentito considerato.
Anche i trombamici hanno un cuore


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> e, brunetta,l'unica soluzione è non vedersi più del tutto, vero?
> questa volta senza neppure parlarne.


Tu cosa vorresti?
Però te lo devi dire con spietatezza.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so te ma io non ho iniziato tutte le relazioni con l'idea dell'amore, casetta, figli, giardinetto.
> Le relazioni possono iniziare in modo diverso ed evolvere andando oltre le intenzioni e i sentimenti iniziali voluti, dichiarati o no. Possono evolvere o involvere, anche, e ben lo vediamo qui.
> Lui è stato adamantino rispetto al proprio non impegno però non gli è piaciuto come si è sentito considerato.
> Anche i trombamici hanno un cuore


be' ma a 43 anni, e col mio carattere, i presupposti non erano questi neppure per me.
si, non gli è piaciuto, e comunque ha sempre temuto che, data la natura del rapporto, e i suoi
paletti, io andassi con altri. 
ma non che questo l'abbia spinto in una direzione, tranne che per la settimana scorsa.
di fatto, quando io davvero ho cominciato a comportarmi come una trombamica, lui ha detto: allora solo amici.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa vorresti?
> Però te lo devi dire con spietatezza.


provare a frequentarsi senza tutti questi veti.
comunicazione emotiva.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be' ma a 43 anni, e col mio carattere, i presupposti non erano questi neppure per me.
> si, non gli è piaciuto, e comunque ha sempre temuto che, data la natura del rapporto, e i suoi
> paletti, io andassi con altri.
> ma non che questo l'abbia spinto in una direzione, tranne che per la settimana scorsa.
> di fatto, quando io davvero ho cominciato a comportarmi come una trombamica, lui ha detto: allora solo amici.


Ma infatti è qui che mi cade l'asino cioè il trombamico:smile: adamantino ma cippa lippa lui racconta fandonie pure a se stesso :smile: altrimenti non avrebbe reagito così alle tue forzature : decalogo e collega hot :smile:


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> no, lui non vuole
> una relazione con una donna
> più vecchia di 10 anni e con un figlio.


Però scoparsela sì. E fa pure il possessivo. Coi trombamici i problemi devono essere zero, se iniziano i problemi si taglia. Punto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> provare a frequentarsi senza tutti questi veti.
> comunicazione emotiva.


Tradotto vuol dire una relazione e poi si vede come va?


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradotto vuol dire una relazione e poi si vede come va?


Senza impegno :up:
ma lui non vuole :unhappy:


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Però scoparsela sì. E fa pure il possessivo. Coi trombamici i problemi devono essere zero, se iniziano i problemi si taglia. Punto.


Ma no, non fa il possessivo.
Il Trombamico come lo intendi tu, che si scopa e basta, puo durare quanto?
Cioe io non sono possessiva ma ci rimango male se lui flirta via mail con un'altra.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è qui che mi cade l'asino cioè il trombamico:smile: adamantino ma cippa lippa lui racconta fandonie pure a se stesso :smile: altrimenti non avrebbe reagito così alle tue forzature : decalogo e collega hot :smile:


Pure questo che dici e' assolutamente vero.
ma se le sue fandonie lo rassicurano, 
gli sono necessarie.
e cmq non e' innamorato.


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2013)

Come ti ha già detto qualcuno, lui non è uno scopamico: è un partner mancato (per sua stessa volontà).
Io chiuderei.
Hai cominciato a cercarti qualcuno con cui intrattenere una calda amicizia un po' più spensierata?
Trovare qualcuno con cui andare a letto con soddisfazione reciproca e scarsissime menate di contorno non è così complicato.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Come ti ha già detto qualcuno, lui non è uno scopamico: è un partner mancato (per sua stessa volontà).
> Io chiuderei.
> Hai cominciato a cercarti qualcuno con cui intrattenere una calda amicizia un po' più spensierata?
> Trovare qualcuno con cui andare a letto con soddisfazione reciproca e scarsissime menate di contorno non è così complicato.


Si, ho cominciato.
ma non e' proprio cosi semplice.
La mia percentuale di soddisfazione del 10-15 ha un denominatore
molto alto.
si, da chiudere.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Ma no, non fa il possessivo.
> Il Trombamico come lo intendi tu, che si scopa e basta, *puo durare quanto*?
> Cioe io non sono possessiva ma ci rimango male se lui flirta via mail con un'altra.


Dura finchè ti innamori di un altro. A me è durata qualche mese, ma i patti erano chiari. L'amicizia, che comunque c'era, non ha retto però. Specifico, che qui non si sa mai, entrambi separati, entrambi single.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Ma no, non fa il possessivo.
> Il Trombamico come lo intendi tu, che si scopa e basta, puo durare quanto?
> *Cioe io non sono possessiva ma ci rimango male se lui flirta via mail con un'altra*.


E per comunicarglielo gli parli dell'avvocato provolone con cui fai altrettanto?
Se anche non ci fosse più nessuna possibilità (ma gli devi dire quel che senti) ti sarà servito per capire che lo scopamico dici di volerlo ma non lo vuoi.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> madonna (...) mi sembra di essere in un feuilletton di fine 800



:mrgreen: si sono una vecchia dell'800 intrappolata nel corpo di una 20enne... ma ne sono anche felice!! :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Settembre 2013)

bè però se chiedi a noi e poi non hai il coraggio di chiudere... io comunque fossi in te proverei, se non si fa più vivo, hai solo anticipato una sofferenza che si sarebbe presentata... ma esistono anche aspetti che ci sorprendono...


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E per comunicarglielo gli parli dell'avvocato provolone con cui fai altrettanto?
> Se anche non ci fosse più nessuna possibilità (ma gli devi dire quel che senti) ti sarà servito per capire che lo scopamico dici di volerlo ma non lo vuoi.


be', ma perché sbagliato?
se gli interessasse farebbe qualcosa.
dire quello che sento?
tipo cosa?
ma se tanto conosco già le risposte....


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> bè però se chiedi a noi e poi non hai il coraggio di chiudere... io comunque fossi in te proverei, se non si fa più vivo, hai solo anticipato una sofferenza che si sarebbe presentata... ma esistono anche aspetti che ci sorprendono...


hai ragione


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be', *ma perché sbagliato?*
> se gli interessasse farebbe qualcosa.
> dire quello che sento?
> tipo cosa?
> ma se tanto conosco già le risposte....


Perchè se per te è un trombamico non dovrebbe importarti il farlo ingelosire...


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè se per te è un trombamico non dovrebbe importarti il farlo ingelosire...


forse non lo è?
e comunque non gli ho mostrato quelle mail per farlo ingelosire.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> forse non lo è?
> e comunque *non gli ho mostrato quelle mail per farlo ingelosire*.


E perchè lo hai fatto?


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè lo hai fatto?


così.
ma rimane che provo qualcosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Pure questo che dici e' assolutamente vero.
> ma se le sue fandonie lo rassicurano,
> gli sono necessarie.
> e cmq non e' innamorato.


Ah ma che gli siano necessarie l'ho capito da mo' ... Ok quindi non è innamorato ma ... ? :smile: Devo dire che la TUA coppia pseudo trombamica mi sta appassionando


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma che gli siano necessarie l'ho capito da mo' ... Ok quindi non è innamorato ma ... ? :smile: Devo dire che la TUA coppia pseudo trombamica mi sta appassionando


:mrgreen::mrgreen: ma....??? ma nulla, credo. se uno non è innamorato
gli ostacoli, che tra l'altro in questo caso ci sono, paiono
insormontabili.

poi io sono, insomma dimostro meno anni....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè se per te è un trombamico non dovrebbe importarti il farlo ingelosire...


Ma in realtà non sono trombamici se la raccontano così e si incasinano da matti  io ipotizzo che se provano a staccare la,spina poi gira che ti rigira si ribeccano


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be', ma perché sbagliato?
> se gli interessasse farebbe qualcosa.
> dire quello che sento?
> tipo cosa?
> ma se tanto conosco già le risposte....





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma in realtà non sono trombamici se la raccontano così e si incasinano da matti  io ipotizzo che se provano a staccare la,spina poi gira che ti rigira si ribeccano


Sono d'accordo con Fiammetta.
C'è un problema di comunicazione.
Se si verifica in una coppia esplicita ci si può impegnare per risolverlo.
Ma sono partiti esplicitando che non sarebbero stati una coppia.
Ora è difficile tornare indietro.


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

...ciao belli!!!!
cosa c'è di nuovo da discutere?
mi sento fresco...fresco...


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Fiammetta.
> C'è un problema di comunicazione.
> Se si verifica in una coppia esplicita ci si può impegnare per risolverlo.
> Ma sono partiti esplicitando che non sarebbero stati una coppia.
> Ora è difficile tornare indietro.


perché?
se lui volesse, che problema ci sarebbe?


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

...horby , ma santa madonna... tutto ha un limite.
ti pare giusto spremere cosi tanto le nostre migliori e fascinose utenti del forum... per convincerti?
(ragazze...ribellatevi), non rispondete più.
è un trombanico o no?
quando ti dicono che lo è... dici no,
 quando suppongono un sentimento...dici no.

ma che ci stai a pia per culo???????

la verità forse sta nel mezzo... ti piace, ti scopa, ma cerchi un risultato.
che non arriva.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> perché?
> se lui volesse, che problema ci sarebbe?


Il problema c'è perché non si sa se lui vuole. 
Vi eravate accordati da trombamici proprio perché entrambi avevate paura di qualcosa di minimamente impegnativo.
Sono cambiate queste condizioni?
Per te sì. Per lui, non si sa. Chiediglielo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...horby , ma santa madonna... tutto ha un limite.
> *ti pare giusto spremere cosi tanto le nostre *migliori e fascinose *utenti del forum... per convincerti?
> (ragazze...ribellatevi), non rispondete più.*
> è un trombanico o no?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema c'è perché non si sa se lui vuole.
> Vi eravate accordati da trombamici proprio perché entrambi avevate paura di qualcosa di minimamente impegnativo.
> Sono cambiate queste condizioni?
> Per te sì. Per lui, non si sa. Chiediglielo.



Poco tempo fa lui ha chiarito che non c'è innamoramento da parte sua. Dietro esplicita domanda.

Poi mettiamoci paure e quel che vuoi, magari è pazzamente innamorato però etc etc.
Solo che il punto è che NON VUOLE essere innamorato, non vuole quello che vuole hornby.
E in questi casi secondo me, andare avanti intestardendosi, quando è chiaro che la relazione non ingrana, non soddisfa i desideri di almeno uno dei due... meglio chiudere. Nonostante i ma lui, e nonostante i ma lei.
E' da diverso tempo che hornby non è contenta, non è soddisfatta della situazione, e che invece le cose non cambiano.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poco tempo fa lui ha chiarito che non c'è innamoramento da parte sua. Dietro esplicita domanda.
> 
> Poi mettiamoci paure e quel che vuoi, magari è pazzamente innamorato però etc etc.
> Solo che il punto è che NON VUOLE essere innamorato, non vuole quello che vuole hornby.
> ...


allora, lui chiarisce ma poi fa il contrario.
altrimenti non saremmo a questo punto.
cioé, ad esempio, giovedì sera IO mi sono comportata come
un'amica, sinché LUI non mi si è sdraiato addosso.
a quel punto avrei potuto sedermi sul tappeto, certo, ma perché?
era stato LUI, 4 giorni prima a dire: solo amici.
poi è stato ancora LUI a dire: andiamo a letto....
poi si, LUI dice: non sono innamorato.


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...horby , ma santa madonna... tutto ha un limite.
> ti pare giusto spremere cosi tanto le nostre migliori e fascinose utenti del forum... per convincerti?
> (ragazze...ribellatevi), non rispondete più.
> è un trombanico o no?
> ...


ma si che c'è da parte mia un sentimento, chi nega?
cmq le spremo perché c'è succo, nelle fascinose.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> allora, lui chiarisce ma poi fa il contrario.
> altrimenti non saremmo a questo punto.
> cioé, ad esempio, giovedì sera IO mi sono comportata come
> un'amica, sinché LUI non mi si è sdraiato addosso.
> ...


Forse più che dirlo a te lo  dice a se stesso  guarda che rischiate di tirare avanti così per un tempo illimitato


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse più che dirlo a te lo dice a se stesso  guarda che rischiate di tirare avanti così per un tempo illimitato


a entrambi.
lui ha persino negato di essersi infastidito per la storia delle mail.
si, lo so, ma cosa devo fare?


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> a entrambi.
> lui ha persino negato di essersi infastidito per la storia delle mail.
> si, lo so, ma cosa devo fare?


...continuare a scopare, oggi hai 40 anni... domani 50.
ma se dopo 231 post non hai capito che fare,,, pensi che scenda la manna dal cielo?
eddai.. 40 anni mica sono pochi...qualcosa avrai capito.
perchè non essre chiara con gli altri... ti fa sentire il diritto di non essre chiara con te?
questo non capisco... o sei stupida o ci fai.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ma si che c'è da parte mia un sentimento, chi nega?
> cmq le spremo perché c'è succo, nelle fascinose.


Qualche mese fa lo negavi.
Ha ragione Nausicaa se lui non vuole, è anche in grado di bloccare le irritazioni e non lasciar sviluppare i sentimenti.
Se ti va bene andare avanti così vai avanti.
Se  ti fa soffrire chiudi.


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

Santa Maria Goretti...
prega per loro...
non sanno più che pesci pigliare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ho fatto bene?
> per favore, pareri.


hai bisogno di un altro genere di trombamico, qualcuno che *ti tiri su*.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> no, lui non vuole
> una relazione con una donna
> più vecchia di 10 anni e con un figlio.


quasi mi sono innamorato di te ... quanti anni hai? :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Santa Maria Goretti...
> prega per loro...
> non sanno più che pesci pigliare.


:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualche mese fa lo negavi.
> Ha ragione Nausicaa se lui non vuole, è anche in grado di bloccare le irritazioni e non lasciar sviluppare i sentimenti.
> Se ti va bene andare avanti così vai avanti.
> Se ti fa soffrire chiudi.


non mi va bene, ma chiudere mi fa stare male


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...continuare a scopare, oggi hai 40 anni... domani 50.
> ma se dopo 231 post non hai capito che fare,,, pensi che scenda la manna dal cielo?
> eddai.. 40 anni mica sono pochi...qualcosa avrai capito.
> perchè non essre chiara con gli altri... ti fa sentire il diritto di non essre chiara con te?
> questo non capisco... o sei stupida o ci fai.


ma a te cosa infasidisce tanto di questa storia?
e perché?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> non mi va bene, ma chiudere mi fa stare male


Questo non è sorprendente.
Scegli quello che fa meno male.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> [...] LUI dice: non sono innamorato.


Mi regolerei in base a questo. 
Avete provato a vivere un rapporto impostato in un certo modo, è andata bene per un po', ed ora vi trovate in una situazione che non sentite più completamente vostra. Ve ne rendete conto entrambi, solo che lui si rifiuta di portare avanti questo cambiamento verso una fine od una nuova fase. Nonostante (o proprio per) tutti i suoi dubbi, sembra preferire una logorante immobilità apparente.
A te non resta che scegliere se continuare a farti andare bene la cosa o se voltare pagina. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> [...] Scegli quello che fa meno male.


quoto.


----------



## morfeo78 (23 Settembre 2013)

E chiaro che in una relazione da trombamico  non ci deve essere coinvolgimento sentimentale altrimenti o si scopre condiviso oppure è meglio troncare, per il bene di chi prova più di una amicizia.

Nel vostro caso mi sembra che la situazione sia sfuggita di mano e vi state facendo del male con dei sentimenti e senza riuscire a far evolvere il rapporto.

Io non ho così ampia esperieza nel settore, ma ho avuto un paio di trombamicizie: una "pura" dove decidevamo se andare a fare balli verticali o orrizzontali. Nessuna aspettativa, nessuna esclusività. 
La seconda è partita come trombamicizia e poi dopo alcuni mesi ci siamo guardati in faccia e.... è partita una storia di 6 anni con 5 anni di convivenza

Come ti hanno già detto sono dell'idea che hai fatto bene a porre una domanda e di comportarti di conseguenza. Troncare adesso può essere doloroso, ma più si va avanti più è difficile. 
Però credo che abbiate bisogno di distacco assoluto. Chi volete prendere in giro a fare gli amici, senza sesso e senza sentimento??


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ma....??? ma nulla, credo. se uno non è innamorato
> gli ostacoli, che tra l'altro in questo caso ci sono, paiono
> insormontabili.


E' il contrario. Se uno è innamorato, trova insormontabili gli ostacoli.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' il contrario. Se uno è innamorato, trova insormontabili gli ostacoli.


Eh?!


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?!


Sì. Se uno non è innamorato che problemi si fa? Che problema c'è? Non c'è problema. Scopi ogni tanto, ti diverti, ma la tua vera vita è altrove. E' quando ti coimvolgi che cominciano i problemi, che li vedi.. Lei ha un figlio, è più anziana di me di 10 anni, come sarà domani? E cosa direbbero gli altri? Ecc ecc ecc
Scusa, JB, e io cvhe credevo che tu fossi _diversamente pensante_


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Esempio:

Se io non ho scrupoli e sono un maschio dominante alfa, non pongo domande, vado direttamente al sodo coi mezzi che soltanto io ho, provengono dal mio dna, e con quello che soltanto io ho, prendo. Nel mentre se sono un fake ( minchia speriamo fake sia il significato che conosco iooooo) non posso capire che non sono un maschio dominante alfa e che cerco invece qualcosa o qualcuno che mi aiuti. Come ad esempio chi è innamorato non riesce ad andare subito avanti a determinate cose, se invece non sono innamorato, me ne fotto anche del tradimento. 


Lui comu ti pari a spiegazziuonii? ci vaiu bbuonu o ci vaiu tintu?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì. Se uno non è innamorato che problemi si fa? Che problema c'è? Non c'è problema. Scopi ogni tanto, ti diverti, ma la tua vera vita è altrove. E' quando ti coimvolgi che cominciano i problemi, che li vedi.. Lei ha un figlio, è più anziana di me di 10 anni, come sarà domani? E cosa direbbero gli altri? Ecc ecc ecc
> Scusa, JB, e io cvhe credevo che tu fossi _diversamente pensante_


Ma quando sei innamorato, realmente, non è che ti frega nulla di "cosa direbbero gli altri". E' un filo differente. Se ti fai problemi per cosa pensa o non pensa il vicinato probabilmente a) non sei innamorato davvero b) dovresti comunque farti vedere da uno bravo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando sei innamorato, realmente, non è che ti frega nulla di "cosa direbbero gli altri". E' un filo differente. Se ti fai problemi per cosa pensa o non pensa il vicinato probabilmente a) non sei innamorato davvero b) dovresti comunque farti vedere da uno bravo.


Se non hai 17 anni o giù di lì, certe domande te le fai. O, almeno, un uomo se le fa. Per questo preferisco gli adolescenti mentali:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se non hai 17 anni o giù di lì, certe domande te le fai. O, almeno, un uomo se le fa. Per questo preferisco gli adolescenti mentali:mrgreen:


Fantastica se ami una persona la ami e basta. Non è questione nè di diciassette, nè di cinquantasette. Quando ami qualcuno con quel qualcuno vuoi starci e stai male se non puoi. E' molto semplice in realtà. Se ti fai le pippe mentali su cosa direbbe il vicinato vuol dire, ripeto, che non ami proprio. Se dici di amare una persona ma ti fai quel genere di problemi (io LA AMO! Ma cosa direbbe il parroco? Cosa direbbe il vicino, Anacleto Mitraglia, se mi mettessi con una più grande di me e con un figlio? Come mi guarderebbero per strada, POI?! MA IO LA AMO, GIURO!!! La AMO DA MORIRE e fare di TUTTO per lei! DI TUTTO!!!) non è che sei maturo, sei scemo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fantastica se ami una persona la ami e basta. Non è questione nè di diciassette, nè di cinquantasette. Quando ami qualcuno con quel qualcuno vuoi starci e stai male se non puoi. E' molto semplice in realtà. Se ti fai le pippe mentali su cosa direbbe il vicinato vuol dire, ripeto, che non ami proprio. Se dici di amare una persona ma ti fai quel genere di problemi (io LA AMO! Ma cosa direbbe il parroco? Cosa direbbe il vicino, Anacleto Mitraglia, se mi mettessi con una più grande di me e con un figlio? Come mi guarderebbero per strada, POI?! MA IO LA AMO, GIURO!!! La AMO DA MORIRE e fare di TUTTO per lei! DI TUTTO!!!) non è che sei maturo, sei scemo.


JB, che uomo che sei... Io sono d'accordo, ma io. La stragrande maggioranza delle persone non la vive così scialla, come si dice... Credo infatti che il caso dle principe Carlo e della rospa rossa con cui alla fine si è messo ufficialmente sia meravigliosissimo. Ma se meraviglia ci sarà un perché, no? La maggioranza delle erpsona, soprattutto maschi, ragiona molto sulle apparenze, molto. E fa fatica a fare scelte, e soprattutto rivoluzioni, per amore.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fantastica se ami una persona la ami e basta. Non è questione nè di diciassette, nè di cinquantasette. Quando ami qualcuno con quel qualcuno vuoi starci e stai male se non puoi. E' molto semplice in realtà. Se ti fai le pippe mentali su cosa direbbe il vicinato vuol dire, ripeto, che non ami proprio. Se dici di amare una persona ma ti fai quel genere di problemi (io LA AMO! Ma cosa direbbe il parroco? Cosa direbbe il vicino, Anacleto Mitraglia, se mi mettessi con una più grande di me e con un figlio? Come mi guarderebbero per strada, POI?! MA IO LA AMO, GIURO!!! La AMO DA MORIRE e fare di TUTTO per lei! DI TUTTO!!!) non è che sei maturo, sei scemo.


:up:
Quanto ce lo dimentichiamo noi donne!!!
"Ti amo da morire sei la donna della mia vita ma c'ho moglie e mutuo e poi che direbbe la portinaia?"


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Quanto ce lo dimentichiamo noi donne!!!
> "Ti amo da morire sei la donna della mia vita ma c'ho moglie e mutuo e poi che direbbe la portinaia?"


Si ragazzi, ok, ma non e' il nostro caso.
qua lui dice che non e' innamorato.
Qua, al limite, non avrebbe tutti i torti fantastica.
se tu quella persona x neppure la consideri come partner, di certo non ti preoccupi di suo figlio.
poi non vale, pero', il viceversa.
non e' detto che, se te ne preoccupi, sia perché sei innamorato.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi regolerei in base a questo.
> Avete provato a vivere un rapporto impostato in un certo modo, è andata bene per un po', ed ora vi trovate in una situazione che non sentite più completamente vostra. Ve ne rendete conto entrambi, solo che lui si rifiuta di portare avanti questo cambiamento verso una fine od una nuova fase. Nonostante (o proprio per) tutti i suoi dubbi, sembra preferire una logorante immobilità apparente.
> A te non resta che scegliere se continuare a farti andare bene la cosa o se voltare pagina.
> 
> ...



Fosse semplice


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Fosse semplice


Hai provato a semplificare, non ti è riuscito. Non sei fatta per le cose semplici :amici:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Si ragazzi, ok, ma non e' il nostro caso.
> qua lui dice che non e' innamorato.
> Qua, al limite, non avrebbe tutti i torti fantastica.
> se tu quella persona x neppure la consideri come partner, di certo non ti preoccupi di suo figlio.
> ...


Vabbè ma se lui non è innamorato di te non c'è proprio da discuterne, più che altro.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

*Fantastica*

Sei fantastica. Altro non voglio scrivere, ma è bello leggerti e nel frattempo andare oltre. Questione di carattere, per questo ti scrivo sei fantastica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' il contrario. Se uno è innamorato, trova insormontabili gli ostacoli.


Fanta... ok, tu sei originale e tutto quanto... ma 'sta roba non esiste in terra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> JB, che uomo che sei... Io sono d'accordo, ma io. La stragrande maggioranza delle persone non la vive così scialla, come si dice... *Credo infatti che il caso dle principe Carlo e della rospa rossa con cui alla fine si è messo ufficialmente sia meravigliosissimo*. Ma se meraviglia ci sarà un perché, no? La maggioranza delle erpsona, soprattutto maschi, ragiona molto sulle apparenze, molto. E fa fatica a fare scelte, e soprattutto rivoluzioni, per amore.


lì c'era quel trascurabile fattore della ragion di stato... ma diciamo che, tra noi mortali, se uno riesce a pensare con la sua testa, si fa meno paranoie, in genere.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanta... ok, tu sei originale e tutto quanto... ma 'sta roba non esiste in terra.



Parla di adolescenti... e di uomini, suddivide sbri, differenzia per età e per tutto quello che ne consegue. E ha ragione per me. Soprattutto se nel percorso di un adolescente si trova una vecchiaia sciatta scialba e unica. ma queste ultime sono parole mie.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lì c'era quel trascurabile fattore della ragion di stato... ma diciamo che, tra noi mortali, se uno riesce a pensare con la sua testa, si fa meno paranoie, in genere.


dici?
forse lui non pensa con la sua testa, ma con quella di sua madre?

come tutti, in fondo 
:mrgreen:
tu, quando hai scelto tuo marito, non ti sei minimamente lasciata condizionari da schemi mentali appresi?

e poi non è solo una questione di cosa dicono gli altri.
uno potreebbe volere dei figli, ad esempo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' il contrario. Se uno è innamorato, trova insormontabili gli ostacoli.


cioè?


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se lui non è innamorato di te non c'è proprio da discuterne, più che altro.


qua condivido .
poi ci vediamo e la questione cambia aspetto, perché si fanno cose mai fatte con altri, a parte il mio primo marito, credo.
e di uomini, di tutti i tipi, ce ne sono stati molti.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> dici?
> forse lui non pensa con la sua testa, ma con quella di sua madre?
> 
> come tutti, in fondo
> ...


Horby, fammi capire un attimo: ma tu sei convinta che lui, se non fossi dieci anni più grande e non avessi un figlio/a, ti amerebbe?


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?


Fantastica è iperbolica . credo
volesse dire che solo se uno è interessato davvero si interrega sulle eventuali difficoltà di un rapporto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parla di adolescenti... e di uomini, suddivide sbri, differenzia per età e per tutto quello che ne consegue. E ha ragione per me. Soprattutto se nel percorso di un adolescente si trova una vecchiaia sciatta scialba e unica. ma queste ultime sono parole mie.


Ho letto ma non ho trovato nè adolescenti nè suddivisioni.
Secondo me l'unica suddivisione che può reggere è tra l'amore 'passionale' e l'amore 'non passionale', giusto per dare due etichette. Se ti ammali del primo, non ci sono ostacoli che tengano, secondo me. 
Poi nell'amore 'passionale' forse è possibile un'ulteriore distinzione tra 'passione travolgente' e 'demenza', per dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Fantastica è iperbolica . credo
> volesse dire che solo se uno è interessato davvero si interrega sulle eventuali difficoltà di un rapporto.


Horby, "interessato" vuol dire un miliardo di cose. Amare qualcuno vuol dire una cosa sola.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Horby, fammi capire un attimo: ma tu sei convinta che lui, se non fossi dieci anni più grande e non avessi un figlio/a, ti amerebbe?


no, assolutamente.
credo, invece,:sonar: che se lui avesse 10 anni di più e figli, io avrei scritto tutt'altro 3d


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Horby, "interessato" vuol dire un miliardo di cose. Amare qualcuno vuol dire una cosa sola.


si ma, ne converrai, prima di amare bisogna interessarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho letto ma non ho trovato nè adolescenti nè suddivisioni.
> Secondo me l'unica suddivisione che può reggere è tra l'amore 'passionale' e l'amore 'non passionale', giusto per dare due etichette. Se ti ammali del primo, non ci sono ostacoli che tengano, secondo me.
> Poi nell'amore 'passionale' forse è possibile un'ulteriore distinzione tra 'passione travolgente' e 'demenza', per dire.



Guarda che ha scritto, è da questo che personalmente ho fatto un viaggio personale e ne ho dedotto quello che sopra ti ho scritto, lo incollo :*Se non hai 17 anni o giù di lì, certe domande te le fai. O, almeno, un uomo se le fa. Per questo preferisco gli adolescenti mentali:mrgreen:


*


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Horby, "interessato" vuol dire un miliardo di cose. Amare qualcuno vuol dire una cosa sola.


ti quoto , e non solo in questo...mi pare anche altri due o tre.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Horby, "interessato" vuol dire un miliardo di cose. Amare qualcuno vuol dire una cosa sola.



ah a latere, e in generale, non concordo neppure che amare voglia dire una sola cosa.
a parte che l'assolutismo in se mi lascia perplessa.
ma se per la stessa persona, amare a 10 anni non è come amare a 20, o a 40!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti quoto , e non solo in questo...mi pare anche altri due o tre.


fiuuu... meno male, altrimenti toccava farlo a me stavolta.


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fiuuu... meno male, altrimenti toccava farlo a me stavolta.


quando ci vuole, ci vuole


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ah a latere, e in generale, non concordo neppure che amare voglia dire una sola cosa.
> a parte che l'assolutismo in se mi lascia perplessa.
> ma se per la stessa persona, amare a 10 anni non è come amare a 20, o a 40!


Però, in generale, l'amore è quella cosuccia che ti da quella spintarella in assenza della quale davanti all'ostacolo... consideri lo sforzo per superarlo e magari ti giri dall'altra parte.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> si ma, ne converrai, prima di amare bisogna interessarsi.


Ma lui a te si è interessato eccome. Epperò non ti ama. Mi spiace, ma la differenza di età e la prole non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fiuuu... meno male, altrimenti toccava farlo a me stavolta.


cioé, voi avete amate tutti quelli che avete amate nello stesso modo?
e indipendentemente dalla vostra età, situazione economica, circostanze, carattere dell'altro in questione....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ci vuole, ci vuole


è uno sporco lavoro... ma se si deve fare si fa.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ci vuole, ci vuole


scusa  ma non ti capisco.


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Non sto intervenendo in questo 3d perchè ho l'impressione che horby ci stia opponendo una sorta di sordità ostinata.
In pratica è come se insistesse per sentirsi dire che lo scopamico è interessato a lei, se lei non molla il colpo prima o poi la amerà (Bender docet) e lei comunque lo ama, sì, ma un po', mica tanto, ma sì l'ha già detto, ma no, anche se, vabbè.
Il tutto per non rendersi conto che questa guerra per farsi volere le sta consumando anni ed energie e non porterà a nulla. Di solito in casi come questi dico: "Vabbè, contenta tu, contenti tutti."
Come dici? Non sei contenta sennò non scriveresti qui?
Ah già 
Ma dai, che ci vuole: ammetti che non sai perdere, l'amore qui non c'entra un piffero.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Però, in generale, l'amore è quella cosuccia che ti da quella spintarella in assenza della quale davanti all'ostacolo... consideri lo sforzo per superarlo e magari ti giri dall'altra parte.


si, be', certo.
poi c'è spinta e spinta, ostacolo e ostacolo.
e ci sono anche tante situazioni, la maggior parte, 
che cominciano e proseguono proprio perché di ostacoli non ce ne sono.
forse è più facile definirle amore (sinché dura).


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Non sto intervenendo in questo 3d* perchè ho l'impressione che horby ci stia opponendo una sorta di sordità ostinata.
> In pratica è come se insistesse per sentirsi dire che lo scopamico è interessato a lei, se lei non molla il colpo prima o poi la amerà (Bender docet) e lei comunque lo ama, sì, ma un po', mica tanto, ma sì l'ha già detto, ma no, anche se, vabbè.
> Il tutto per non rendersi conto che questa guerra per farsi volere le sta consumando anni ed energie e non porterà a nulla. Di solito in casi come questi dico: "Vabbè, contenta tu, contenti tutti."
> Come dici? Non sei contenta sennò non scriveresti qui?
> ...


le cose che dici le diresti dovessi mai intervenire, quindi:singleeye:


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le cose che dici le diresti dovessi mai intervenire, quindi:singleeye:


Esatto


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> cioé, voi avete amate tutti quelli che avete amate nello stesso modo?
> e indipendentemente dalla vostra età, situazione economica, circostanze, carattere dell'altro in questione....


No. Proprio per quello distinguo tra amore e... altro.
E se è altro, di solito, vedi sempre un numero n di cose negative che vai comparando alle cose positive per fare un bilancio, sulla base del quale stabilisci la tua soddisfazione del rapporto.
In amore non è così.
(diciamo nell'amore passionale che è quello di cui parla Joey e che non te li fa proprio vedere, gli ostacoli)
e non importa l'età: a 20, 30 ...60
Ma non perchè lo dico io: lo stai dicendo tu, proprio qui.
Tu non ne vedi mica di ostacoli, eh?


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui a te si è interessato eccome. Epperò non ti ama. Mi spiace, ma la differenza di età e la prole non c'entra nulla.


senti, a me, ad esempio, prima di amare qualcuno, ci vuole tempo.
frequentarsi e conoscersi in maniera profonda.
se domani incontro un sessantenne anche molto intelligente, 
probabilmente fatico pure ad ammettere che mi interessa, figuriamoci frequentarlo, conoscerlo, 
e eventualmente amarlo.


----------



## devastata (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> si, be', certo.
> poi c'è spinta e spinta, ostacolo e ostacolo.
> e ci sono anche tante situazioni, la maggior parte,
> che cominciano e proseguono proprio perché di ostacoli non ce ne sono.
> forse è più facile definirle amore (sinché dura).


E' soli l'amore che se ce' non ti fa apparire ostacoli i problemi. Non lo sono di sicuro eta' e figli se ti ama


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sto intervenendo in questo 3d perchè ho l'impressione che horby ci stia opponendo una sorta di sordità ostinata.
> In pratica è come se insistesse per sentirsi dire che lo scopamico è interessato a lei, se lei non molla il colpo prima o poi la amerà (Bender docet) e lei comunque lo ama, sì, ma un po', mica tanto, ma sì l'ha già detto, ma no, anche se, vabbè.
> Il tutto per non rendersi conto che questa guerra per farsi volere le sta consumando anni ed energie e non porterà a nulla. Di solito in casi come questi dico: "Vabbè, contenta tu, contenti tutti."
> Come dici? Non sei contenta sennò non scriveresti qui?
> ...


no, no.
sul fatto che sia interessato a me
non ho alcun dubbio.
Che mi amerà, non credo. che lo amo io...perché no?
non sono contenta, no.
ma figurati, no, no, a me non frega nulla di una sconfitta.
altrimenti, per come sono, non scriverei mai di questo, se fosse 
questione di ....com'era all'inizio, di vincere, di controllare 
la situazione.
invece, Leda, una dei problemi è che lui è questo che crede.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Proprio per quello distinguo tra amore e... altro.
> E se è altro, di solito, vedi sempre un numero n di cose negative che vai comparando alle cose positive per fare un bilancio, sulla base del quale stabilisci la tua soddisfazione del rapporto.
> In amore non è così.
> (diciamo nell'amore passionale che è quello di cui parla Joey e che non te li fa proprio vedere, gli ostacoli)
> ...


 come no!
eccerto che li vedo, gli ostacoli.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' soli l'amore che se ce' non ti fa apparire ostacoli i problemi. Non lo sono di sicuro eta' e figli se ti ama


davvero?
allora io non ho mai amato nessuno.


----------



## devastata (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> davvero?
> allora io non ho mai amato nessuno.


Puo' essere. Si vive pure meglio. Si soffre sicuramente meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> senti, a me, ad esempio, prima di amare qualcuno, ci vuole tempo.
> frequentarsi e conoscersi in maniera profonda.
> se domani incontro un sessantenne anche molto intelligente,
> probabilmente fatico pure ad ammettere che mi interessa, figuriamoci frequentarlo, conoscerlo,
> e eventualmente amarlo.


Sì va bene. Sì.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì va bene. Sì.


sai, io quando avevo 24 anni sono andata dall'altra 
parte del mondo, per l'uomo che amavo.
che dici, era amore?
oppure, cos'altro?
e oggi non lo rifarei, per nessuno, indipendentemente anche
dal fatto che ho figli.


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> se lei non molla il colpo prima o poi la amerà (Bender docet)





horby ha detto:


> senti, a me, ad esempio, prima di amare qualcuno, ci vuole tempo.
> frequentarsi e conoscersi in maniera profonda.
> se domani incontro un sessantenne anche molto intelligente,
> probabilmente fatico pure ad ammettere che mi interessa, figuriamoci frequentarlo, conoscerlo,
> e eventualmente amarlo.


Ecco, ad esempio (e via con la proiezione... tu sei tu, lui è lui)



horby ha detto:


> no, no.
> sul fatto che sia interessato a me
> non ho alcun dubbio.
> Che mi amerà, non credo. che lo amo io...perché no?





horby ha detto:


> davvero?
> allora io non ho mai amato nessuno.




(devo andare avanti? No, dai, direi che basta :singleeye




horby ha detto:


> non sono contenta, no.
> ma figurati, no, no, a me non frega nulla di una sconfitta.


Mmmm... Allora, gentilmente, non è che mi chiariresti qual è il punto?
Perchè io mica l'ho capito, eh.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ecco, ad esempio (e via con la proiezione... tu sei tu, lui è lui)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono esattamente felice di non vederlo più.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> sai, io quando avevo 24 anni sono andata dall'altra
> parte del mondo, per l'uomo che amavo.
> che dici, era amore?
> oppure, cos'altro?
> ...


la sensazione è che lui sia sempre stato cristallino e sincero con te fino a che ha capito che gli dava fastidio che tu flirtassi o potessi avere altri uomini,ora gli torna male dirti quello che gli frulla in capo


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

e poi, Leda, 'sto discorso
sul valore assoluto dell'amore,
e sulla sua forza dirompente, che abbatte ogni ostacolo,
io non l'avrei neppure cominciato, 
tanto poco mi convince.


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> non sono esattamente felice di non vederlo più.


Questo era chiaro.
Riformulo la domanda: cosa ti aspetti da noi? 
Che ti aiutiamo a lasciarlo? 
Che ti convinciamo che i motivi per cui lo faresti siano buoni?
Che ti sorreggiamo mentre insisti? 
Che ti consoliamo quando lo manderai a stendere e sarai triste?
Vuoi solo che accogliamo i tuoi sfoghi?
Insomma, qual è il tuo obiettivo? Io non l'ho ancora capito


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la sensazione è che lui sia sempre stato cristallino e sincero con te fino a che ha capito che gli dava fastidio che tu flirtassi o potessi avere altri uomini,ora gli torna male dirti quello che gli frulla in capo


lo faceva pure prima, in realtà.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Questo era chiaro.
> Riformulo la domanda: cosa ti aspetti da noi?
> Che ti aiutiamo a lasciarlo?
> Che ti convinciamo che i motivi per cui lo faresti siano buoni?
> ...


tutti quelli sopra è troppo?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> tutti quelli sopra è troppo?



Sei triste, ti manca, non vuoi starci male, ma vuoi rivederlo, non sai che fare, non sai che cosa _dovresti _fare, hai agito d'istinto, dovevi per forza fare così, continui a ripercorrere tutto nella mente, non riesci a metterlo in ordine, ne devi parlare, ti manca.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> lo faceva pure prima, in realtà.


cosa faceva pure prima?  gli dava fastidio da subito che tu flirtassi o avessi altri uomini?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

A volte, l'ho già scritto, è l'IDEA di essere innamorati quello che ci impedisce di staccarci da una storia, peggio ancora se è un abbozzo di storia. Secondo me hornby deve solo superare questo lutto, il lutto dell'immaginario, non della persona che lo incarnava, perché sa già che quella è persa.
Per autare il lutto dell'immaginario non c'è NESSUNA medicina, è un amro calice che va bevuto fino in fondo. E ci vuole tempo, ci vuole tempo...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A volte, l'ho già scritto, è l'IDEA di essere innamorati quello che ci impedisce di staccarci da una storia, peggio ancora se è un abbozzo di storia. Secondo me hornby deve solo superare questo lutto, il lutto dell'immaginario, non della persona che lo incarnava, perché sa già che quella è persa.
> Per autare il lutto dell'immaginario non c'è NESSUNA medicina, è un amro calice che va bevuto fino in fondo. E ci vuole tempo, ci vuole tempo...


Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione...:sonar:


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A volte, l'ho già scritto, è l'IDEA di essere innamorati quello che ci impedisce di staccarci da una storia, peggio ancora se è un abbozzo di storia. Secondo me horby deve solo superare questo lutto, il lutto dell'immaginario, non della persona che lo incarnava, perché sa già che quella è persa.
> Per autare il lutto dell'immaginario non c'è NESSUNA medicina, è un amaro calice che va bevuto fino in fondo. E ci vuole tempo, ci vuole tempo...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione...:sonar:


Eh, ma la zia ha ragione a pacchi.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A volte, l'ho già scritto, è l'IDEA di essere innamorati quello che ci impedisce di staccarci da una storia, peggio ancora se è un abbozzo di storia. Secondo me hornby deve solo superare questo lutto, il lutto dell'immaginario, non della persona che lo incarnava, perché sa già che quella è persa.
> Per autare il lutto dell'immaginario non c'è NESSUNA medicina, è un amro calice che va bevuto fino in fondo. E ci vuole tempo, ci vuole tempo...


Fantastica!
era quello che credevo quando gli ho mostrato il decalogo.
Cioe l'ho sempre pensato, sino a quel momento.
infatti anche qua sopra lo dicevo.
poi mano a mano mi sentivo diversa, piu' volte.
cominciava a mancarmi la persona, invece, ma non quella immaginata.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Fantastica!
> era quello che credevo quando gli ho mostrato il decalogo.


Ci sono passata... ci sono passata...Ti abbraccio virtualmente e ti garantisco che passa.. ci vuole pazienza, la virtù dei forti. Un po' aiuta la demolizione della persona che incarnava l'idea. Anche se sai che stai mafgari forzando la realtà, serve moltissimo ricordare tutte le volte in cui ti ha delusa. Tutte le volte in cui sei "passata sopra" un leggero o anche forte pugno nello stomaco virtuale che hai ricevuto... Pensaci... ci sono sicuramente dei risentimenti in te...


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci sono passata... ci sono passata...Ti abbraccio virtualmente e ti garantisco che passa.. ci vuole pazienza, la virtù dei forti. Un po' aiuta la demolizione della persona che incarnava l'idea. Anche se sai che stai mafgari forzando la realtà, serve moltissimo ricordare tutte le volte in cui ti ha delusa. Tutte le volte in cui sei "passata sopra" un leggero o anche forte pugno nello stomaco virtuale che hai ricevuto... Pensaci... ci sono sicuramente dei risentimenti in te...


No, leggi sopra.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sei triste, ti manca, non vuoi starci male, ma vuoi rivederlo, non sai che fare, non sai che cosa _dovresti _fare, hai agito d'istinto, dovevi per forza fare così, continui a ripercorrere tutto nella mente, non riesci a metterlo in ordine, ne devi parlare, ti manca.


PSI, diciamo che scriverne qua mi aiuta a non ripercorrere di continuo con la mente e utilizzare il resto del tempo in modo piu' produttivo


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa faceva pure prima?  gli dava fastidio da subito che tu flirtassi o avessi altri uomini?


Credo di si.
mi riferivo al fatto che non volesse ammetterlo.
ma ora e' proprio lampante.
cmq non vuol dir nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> non sono esattamente felice di non vederlo più.


Mi sei simpatica in un modo spropositato.
Quando capisco perché te lo dico :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Questo era chiaro.
> Riformulo la domanda: cosa ti aspetti da noi?
> Che ti aiutiamo a lasciarlo?
> Che ti convinciamo che i motivi per cui lo faresti siano buoni?
> ...





horby ha detto:


> tutti quelli sopra è troppo?


:up:


Tu hai iniziato un rapporto con la convinzione di poterlo tenere sotto controllo.
Nella tua situazione di donna giovane ma non giovanissima con la responsabilità di un figlio ti sarebbe piaciuto poter avere una relazione che non ti costringesse a dover affrontare problemi sentimentali e pratici.
Un uomo giovane che ti piace molto ti è sembrato quello adatto.
Ma i sentimenti seguono strade loro e (come io ti avrei previsto se fossi una mia amica e me l'avessi detto la prima sera) non li si può piegare alle nostre esigenze e timori.
Per lui è lo stesso.
Anche il suo percorso non è stato perfettamente controllato, infatti le tue provocazioni (sei cosciente che erano provocazioni?) con il decalogo del perfetto trombamico e il racconto dell'avvocato l'hanno provocato.
Il risultato è stata irritazione, chiamiamola così, "demotivazione.
Dirgli spudoratamente che ora tu provi qualcosa e vorresti un rapporto un pochino più impegnativo, giusto un tantinello, è quello che io farei, non è detto che porti risultati.
Dicendoglielo però ti toglieresti il dubbio di non averci provato e poi se lui decidesse di chiudere ti risparmieresti mesi di tormenti mentali.
Se invece lui fosse un po' più preso di quel che ipotizziamo potresti festeggiare.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatica in un modo spropositato.
> Quando capisco perché te lo dico :smile:


ragioniamo con gli stessi schemi, penso.
reciproco cmq 

e in fondo, il limite che non si riesce a superare
neppure per amore, è proprio il nostro schema mentale,
secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ragioniamo con gli stessi schemi, penso.
> reciproco cmq
> 
> e in fondo, il limite che non si riesce a superare
> ...


Ci mancherebbe!! :up:


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Tu hai iniziato un rapporto con la convinzione di poterlo tenere sotto controllo.
> ...


credo che lui non sia ancora pronto.
e non sono certa di saper aspettare.
anzi, non sono certa che sia la soluzione
migliore per lui


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> credo che lui non sia ancora pronto.
> e non sono certa di saper aspettare.
> anzi, non sono certa che sia la soluzione
> migliore per lui


Nulla garantisce che si appronterà mai, per te o anche per un'altra.
Penso che ti abbia insegnato che tu potresti essere pronta


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nulla garantisce che si appronterà mai, per te o anche per un'altra.
> Penso che ti abbia insegnato che tu potresti essere pronta


W la Madonna. Meno male.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> W la Madonna. Meno male.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Mi fate un riassunto delle ultime due giornateCiao horby


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nulla garantisce che si appronterà mai, per te o anche per un'altra.
> Penso che ti abbia insegnato che tu potresti essere pronta


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> W la Madonna. Meno male.


spieghi pure a me?


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi fate un riassunto delle ultime due giornateCiao horby


...Horny...continua a TROMBARE!!!!!!
nonostante tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Horny...continua a TROMBARE!!!!!!
> nonostante tutto.


Gracias HorNy?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> spieghi pure a me?


L'avatar di Brunilde. Non se ne poteva più.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nulla garantisce che si appronterà mai, per te o anche per un'altra.
> Penso che ti abbia insegnato che tu potresti essere pronta


Bruny...ma che bello sto avatarro!!!!!
ma allora c'è una luce... finalmente ti sei girata!!!


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi fate un riassunto delle ultime due giornateCiao horby


io lo amo, lui no


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2013)

*Brunetta*

Infatti carinissimo l'avatar :up:


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gracias HorNy?


...giuro che per me è sempre stata HornY...
che era HORBi...non sapevo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...giuro che per me è sempre stata HornY...
> che era HORBi...non sapevo.


Che te possino!!!!


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...giuro che per me è sempre stata HornY...
> che era HORBi...non sapevo.


uhmm, non direi.
sono stata anche 4 anni senza avere rapporti.
con lui si, ma lui di più, con me.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> uhmm, non direi.
> *sono stata anche 4 anni senza avere rapporti.*
> con lui si, ma lui di più, con me.


Non è che adesso devi fare la sborona però, eh.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che adesso devi fare la sborona però, eh.


non ti capisco


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> non ti capisco


Mannò nulla, scherzavo. Tranquilla.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> uhmm, non direi.
> sono stata anche 4 anni senza avere rapporti.
> con lui si, ma lui di più, con me.


...praticamente una santa!
SAnta Horby, Ora Pronobis...


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...praticamente una santa!
> SAnta Horby, Ora Pronobis...



senti spider, perché non rispondi alla mia domanda:
cosa ti infastidisce?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> io lo amo, lui no


Ah ma allora ti sei chiarita le idee:mrgreen: e ora non vi vedete più ?


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> senti spider, perché non rispondi alla mia domanda:
> cosa ti infastidisce?


mi infastidiscono ...le vite sprecate.


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi infastidiscono ...le vite sprecate.


come la mia?
sprecata perché?


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> io lo amo, lui no


dissento


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'avatar di Brunilde. Non se ne poteva più.





Spider ha detto:


> Bruny...ma che bello sto avatarro!!!!!
> ma allora c'è una luce... finalmente ti sei girata!!!


Se no non cucco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se no non cucco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! Vedi, e poi dicono a me. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> come la mia?
> sprecata perché?


perchè non ricaverai un ragno da un buco... da questa storia.
benissimo potremmo dire ma a costo che lo si sappia.
non ti conosco bene ovvio, sembra 40 anni o qualcosa in più, e un figlio.
bene!
ma i tempi dell'adolescenza, del tira e molli sono finiti, andati, chiusi.
allora tu puoi scrivere che ancora vorresti viverli... quei tempi...
ci racconti di lui e di te ... in un eterna indecisione.
e sono solo basito.. che ancora a 40 anni ci siano persone perse, perse come te.
ma la consapevolezza del tempo che hai, che fine ha fatto?
per esempio sto figlio... dove sta?
che ruolo avrebbe?
possiblie che sei cosi scissa da te stessa?


----------



## Horny (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè non ricaverai un ragno da un buco... da questa storia.
> benissimo potremmo dire ma a costo che lo si sappia.
> non ti conosco bene ovvio, sembra 40 anni o qualcosa in più, e un figlio.
> bene!
> ...


 oh cielo, il mio ex marito.2!!!!


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dissento


davvero?
perché?


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> davvero?
> perché?


perchè ho un'idea di questo tizio molto diversa dalla tua.  ma è parecchio volgare.

ti va di sentirla lo stesso?


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ho un'idea di questo tizio molto diversa dalla tua. ma è parecchio volgare.
> 
> ti va di sentirla lo stesso?


ma si, certo


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

*My 2 cents*

Vedi Horby

forse all'inizio lui poteva anche essere sincero quando pensava di poter gestire quello che prova per te.

ora no.

da come ci descrivi lui,io ti dico che lui si sta innamorando di te.  forse è già cotto.   anche perchè altrimenti non troveresti ancora così soddisfacente fare sesso con lui.

solo che lui non ti vuole.   non ti vuole perchè sa che hai già fallito come moglie

non ti vuole perchè hai 43 anni e un altro figlio non lo faresti

non ti vuole perchè non si fida della tua capacità di essere fedele

non ti vuole perchè tutto sommato ti considera una zoccola,altrimenti non avrebbe messo in chiaro subito che con te non vuol costruire e blablabla e avendogli tu raccontato del tipo che ti scrive le mail lui si è ancora più convinto di quanto sopra

perchè le menate su quello che pensa la gente,la famiglia,il lattaio,etcc.....sono appunto tutte menate.

se un uomo è innamorato, del parere degli altri se ne frega.    

solo che evidentemente tu a letto lo fai impazzire e non ha (ancora) intenzione di perdere questo privilegio

io sono piuttosto persuaso che lui pensi tutto questo di te ma che non abbia il coraggio di dirtelo.

Forse per vigliaccheria,più probabilmente perchè crede che ti ferirebbe.

per questo l'unica cosa da fare è chiuderla qui.  poi,se vuoi qui noi ci siamo e ti aiutiamo a farti passare l'ubbia per la fine di questa storia non storia.

Questo è quello che penso.


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> da come ci descrivi lui,io ti dico che lui si sta innamorando di te.  forse è già cotto.   anche perchè altrimenti non troveresti ancora così soddisfacente fare sesso con lui.
> 
> solo che lui non ti vuole.   non ti vuole perchè sa che hai già fallito come moglie
> 
> ...


Si sta innamorando di una che considera una zoccola?
C'è qualcosa che non mi torna in questo discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si sta innamorando di una che considera una zoccola?
> C'è qualcosa che non mi torna in questo discorso.


Le zoccole (vere) hanno sempre avuto un certo successo.
Compra qualche giornale di gossip.
Famose porno star si sono sposate e le loro virtù erano note a tutti.
Il problema è innamorarsi e non hanno ancora inventato il filtro che funziona.


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Compra qualche giornale di gossip.


Non ci penso neanche. Non mi viene in mente niente di più noioso del gossip delle celebrità.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Famose porno star si sono sposate e le loro virtù erano note a tutti.


Io una pornostar la sposerei. 
Scusa, forse abbiamo concetti diversi.. Definisci zoccola per favore.


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*No*



feather ha detto:


> Non ci penso neanche. Non mi viene in mente niente di più noioso del gossip delle celebrità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non sposerei mai un parcheggio per cazzi!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sposerei mai un parcheggio per cazzi!



Certo, tu preferisci parcheggiare dietro.


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, tu preferisci parcheggiare dietro.


Certamente,ma voglio parcheggiare solo io,non voglio graffi e ammaccature.


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sposerei mai un parcheggio per cazzi!


Neanche se assomiglia a questa? 

http://www.orbwallpaper.com/images/9001/sasha-grey/sashagrey14463725452562089296.jpg


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



feather ha detto:


> Neanche se assomiglia a questa?
> 
> http://www.orbwallpaper.com/images/9001/sasha-grey/sashagrey14463725452562089296.jpg


Mi spiace, nella mia donna parcheggio solo io,sono all'antica,sono rigido,sono quello che vi pare,ma non voglio problemi di viabilità.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certamente,ma voglio parcheggiare solo io,non voglio graffi e ammaccature.





oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace, nella mia donna parcheggio solo io,sono all'antica,sono rigido,sono quello che vi pare,ma non voglio problemi di viabilità.....!:rotfl:



Ma come si fa? come? 

Come si fa a non ridere e scriverti che sei un mito e un'icona del maschio..!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma come si fa? come?
> 
> Come si fa a non ridere e scriverti che sei un mito e un'icona del maschio..!:mrgreen:


Seriamente,io sono solo all'antica,sono possessivo,sono molto poco "aperto".Sinceramente mi disturberebbe parcheggiare dove parcheggia un altro,sopratutto quando quel parcheggio è il mio.Calcola che ho un"mezzo"decisamente ingombrante....!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente,io sono solo all'antica,sono possessivo,sono molto poco "aperto".Sinceramente mi disturberebbe parcheggiare dove parcheggia un altro,sopratutto quando quel parcheggio è il mio.Calcola che ho un"mezzo"decisamente ingombrante....!



A volte mi sembra di leggere me ragazzino. E' un complimento eh!

Vado a far colazione.. bye bye.


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente,io sono solo all'antica,sono possessivo,sono molto poco "aperto".Sinceramente mi disturberebbe parcheggiare dove parcheggia un altro,sopratutto quando quel parcheggio è il mio.Calcola che ho un"mezzo"decisamente ingombrante....!


Il possesso e l'amore sono antitetici


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il possesso e l'amore sono antitetici


non direi


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il possesso e l'amore sono antitetici


e perchè?


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Io*



feather ha detto:


> Il possesso e l'amore sono antitetici


Credo sia il contrario,se ami sei possessivo,potresti essere possessivo senza amare.Ma quelli che amano e non sono possessivi....non amano!


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

l'amore in quanto passione è quanto di più intenso ci sia  nel possedere. che poi la ragione e ilbuon senso ci invitino a ragionare per la libertà e il libero arbitrio dell'altro è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè?


Perché se ami vuoi vedere quella persona felice. La vuoi vedere libera. Una donna non è un possedimento. È un essere senziente che vuoi al tuo fianco. È un essere che vuoi scelga te liberamente.
Se lo vuoi possedere, limitare in qualche modo, non lo ami quell'essere. Se introduci condizioni a tuo uso e consumo e per soddisfare le tue insicurezze e bisogni.. Quello non è più amore.
Se il possesso della tua compagna è per te indispensabile, stai soddisfando un tuo bisogno, non la stai amando.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché se ami vuoi vedere quella persona felice. La vuoi vedere libera. Una donna non è un possedimento. È un essere senziente che vuoi al tuo fianco. È un essere che vuoi scelga te liberamente.
> Se lo vuoi possedere, limitare in qualche modo, non lo ami quell'essere. Se introduci condizioni a tuo uso e consumo e per soddisfare le tue insicurezze e bisogni.. Quello non è più amore.
> Se il possesso della tua compagna è per te indispensabile, stai soddisfando un tuo bisogno, non la stai amando.



Concordo in pieno 
(ovviamente anche scambiando maschio con femmina e viceversa)


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché se ami vuoi vedere quella persona felice. La vuoi vedere libera. Una donna non è un possedimento. È un essere senziente che vuoi al tuo fianco. È un essere che vuoi scelga te liberamente.
> Se lo vuoi possedere, limitare in qualche modo, non lo ami quell'essere. Se introduci condizioni a tuo uso e consumo e per soddisfare le tue insicurezze e bisogni.. Quello non è più amore.
> Se il possesso della tua compagna è per te indispensabile, stai soddisfando un tuo bisogno, non la stai amando.


certo che non è un possedimento.
ma il senso di appartenenza vincola solo chi lo sente in piena libertà....e in quel caso non soffoca  ma scalda


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il senso di appartenenza vincola solo chi lo sente in piena libertà....e in quel caso non soffoca  ma scalda


Si, ma deve partire dall'altro. Non da te. Deve essere l'altro a scegliere in piena libertà di appartenerti. Non devi essere tu a imporlo o ad averne bisogno.


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché se ami vuoi vedere quella persona felice. La vuoi vedere libera. Una donna non è un possedimento. È un essere senziente che vuoi al tuo fianco. È un essere che vuoi scelga te liberamente.
> Se lo vuoi possedere, limitare in qualche modo, non lo ami quell'essere. Se introduci condizioni a tuo uso e consumo e per soddisfare le tue insicurezze e bisogni.. Quello non è più amore.
> Se il possesso della tua compagna è per te indispensabile, stai soddisfando un tuo bisogno, non la stai amando.


Ma io non parlo di possessione inteso come "soffocamento" dell'altro. è ovvio che deve essere libero di scegliere.
il possesso non è solo da vedere come accezione negativa del termine


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di possessione inteso come "soffocamento" dell'altro. è ovvio che deve essere libero di scegliere.
> il possesso non è solo da vedere come accezione negativa del termine


Allora defisci il possesso del compagno come lo intendi tu....


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Allora defisci il possesso del compagno come lo intendi tu....



secondo me è complementare all'amore... si è "l'uno dell'altra" in maniera naturale senza imposizioni...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il possesso e l'amore sono antitetici



Di solito lo si diventa.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

A capire di che amore parlate.

A capire la maturità acquisita.

A capire l'inutilità di tutto ciò se tante variabili sono diverse e vissute e maturate diversamente. 

E non per nulla sono convinto che nel primo amore c'è soltanto un unico pensiero, quello dello stare accanto all'altro senza vedere proprio null'altro. 

Altro che possessione, altro che gelosia, altro che pensieri negativi. Peccato che dopo si cresce.


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A capire di che amore parlate.
> 
> A capire la maturità acquisita.
> 
> ...



non ho capito


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito



Si Simy, ma nulla di che. Sai leggo e fantastico esplorando nella mente diversi pensieri che assimilo in vari treddì, quindi alla fine mi esplicito nel senso contrario dell'aggettivo. Unisci ciò a Ultimo, e, ne viene fuori un massacro grammaticale e filosofico non solo inconcludente ma anche fastidioso.

Madò avrai capito ora? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si Simy, ma nulla di che. Sai leggo e fantastico esplorando nella mente diversi pensieri che assimilo in vari treddì, quindi alla fine mi esplicito nel senso contrario dell'aggettivo. Unisci ciò a Ultimo, e, ne viene fuori un massacro grammaticale e filosofico non solo inconcludente ma anche fastidioso.
> 
> Madò avrai capito ora? :rotfl:


no, ma vabbè, fa nulla....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ma vabbè, *fa nulla...*.



Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, ma deve partire dall'altro. Non da te. Deve essere l'altro a scegliere in piena libertà di appartenerti. Non devi essere tu a imporlo o ad averne bisogno.


ah, certo:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A capire di che amore parlate.
> 
> A capire la maturità acquisita.
> 
> ...


Difatti si suole dire che "il primo amore non si scorda mai" .... Complimenti al di la dei bizantinismi e del gusto finanche retro del tuo scritto stai seminando perle di saggezza .... anche se ad onor del vero ho dovuto rileggere tutto tre volte


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché se ami vuoi vedere quella persona felice. La vuoi vedere libera. Una donna non è un possedimento. È un essere senziente che vuoi al tuo fianco. È un essere che vuoi scelga te liberamente.
> Se lo vuoi possedere, limitare in qualche modo, non lo ami quell'essere. Se introduci condizioni a tuo uso e consumo e per soddisfare le tue insicurezze e bisogni.. Quello non è più amore.
> Se il possesso della tua compagna è per te indispensabile, stai soddisfando un tuo bisogno, non la stai amando.


Straquoto!


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Straquoto!


ma secondo te in che cosa l'altro sarebbe limitato?


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te in che cosa l'altro sarebbe limitato?


Prova a pensare al bisogno di controllo nei riguardi di un figlio, ad esempio


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Prova a pensare al bisogno di controllo nei riguardi di un figlio, ad esempio


Non ho capito... puoi esplicitare per favore?


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Prova a pensare al bisogno di controllo nei riguardi di un figlio, ad esempio


non vedo perché.
se amo mia figlia dentro di me mi appartiene ma so bene che per essere felice ha bisogno di indipendenza ed autonomia.
tornando all'amore di coppia...è uguale:singleeye:.scherzo...non facciamo paragoni con l'amore genitoriale che  è l'unico veramente disinteressato e porta con sé anche il dovere-diritto di educazione etc.
il principio è 
ti amo, penso che tu "mi appartenga" ma è ovvio che lo sarai fino al momento in cui questo per te sarà un valore aggiunto , non un limite


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Difatti si suole dire che "il primo amore non si scorda mai" .... Complimenti al di la dei bizantinismi e del gusto finanche retro del tuo scritto stai seminando perle di saggezza .... anche se ad onor del vero ho dovuto rileggere tutto tre volte



:mrgreen: Lo so.. lo so... sono cosciente di essere quel che sono. :mrgreen: Grazie per aver avuto la pazienza di leggermi per ben tre volte.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ci penso neanche. Non mi viene in mente niente di più noioso del gossip delle celebrità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definisci tu.


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



feather ha detto:


> Perché se ami vuoi vedere quella persona felice. La vuoi vedere libera. Una donna non è un possedimento. È un essere senziente che vuoi al tuo fianco. È un essere che vuoi scelga te liberamente.
> Se lo vuoi possedere, limitare in qualche modo, non lo ami quell'essere. Se introduci condizioni a tuo uso e consumo e per soddisfare le tue insicurezze e bisogni.. Quello non è più amore.
> Se il possesso della tua compagna è per te indispensabile, stai soddisfando un tuo bisogno, non la stai amando.


D'accordo ma che c'entra?la mia donna deve essere libera in tutto e per tutto,ma anche esclusiva.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo ma che c'entra?la mia donna deve essere libera in tutto e per tutto,ma anche esclusiva.


In primis deve essere sincera e chiara con te  Allora si che puoi introdurre il concetto di esclusività ( ovviamente il comportamento deve essere reciproco)


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> perché?
> se lui volesse, che problema ci sarebbe?


E che tu hai accettato che fosse così, anche se sentivi altro per lui...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> allora, lui chiarisce ma poi fa il contrario.
> altrimenti non saremmo a questo punto.
> cioé, ad esempio, giovedì sera IO mi sono comportata come
> un'amica, sinché LUI non *mi si è sdraiato addosso*.
> ...


Sesso+amicizia. Trombamicizia


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì. Se uno non è innamorato che problemi si fa? Che problema c'è? Non c'è problema. Scopi ogni tanto, ti diverti, *ma la tua vera vita è altrove*. E' quando ti coimvolgi che cominciano i problemi, che li vedi.. Lei ha un figlio, è più anziana di me di 10 anni, come sarà domani? E cosa direbbero gli altri? Ecc ecc ecc
> Scusa, JB, e io cvhe credevo che tu fossi _diversamente pensante_


Se la tua vita è altrove. Vita affettiva intendo. Altrimenti te li fai i problemi. Magari anche nei confronti della persona che si sta innamorando.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho letto ma non ho trovato nè adolescenti nè suddivisioni.
> Secondo me *l'unica suddivisione che può reggere è tra l'amore 'passionale' e l'amore 'non passionale', giusto per dare due etichette. Se ti ammali del primo, non ci sono ostacoli che tengano, secondo me.
> *Poi nell'amore 'passionale' forse è possibile un'ulteriore distinzione tra 'passione travolgente' e 'demenza', per dire.


:up:


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché se ami vuoi vedere quella persona felice. La vuoi vedere libera. Una donna non è un possedimento. È un essere senziente che vuoi al tuo fianco. È un essere che vuoi scelga te liberamente.
> Se lo vuoi possedere, limitare in qualche modo, non lo ami quell'essere. Se introduci condizioni a tuo uso e consumo e per soddisfare le tue insicurezze e bisogni.. Quello non è più amore.
> Se il possesso della tua compagna è per te indispensabile, stai soddisfando un tuo bisogno, non la stai amando.


Concordo. Ma sei vero?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché.
> se amo mia figlia dentro di me mi appartiene ma so bene che per essere felice ha bisogno di indipendenza ed autonomia.
> tornando all'amore di coppia...è uguale:singleeye:.scherzo...*non facciamo paragoni con l'amore genitoriale che  è l'unico veramente disinteressato e porta con sé anche il dovere-diritto di educazione etc.*
> il principio è
> ti amo, penso che tu "mi appartenga" ma è ovvio che lo sarai fino al momento in cui questo per te sarà un valore aggiunto , non un limite



Quindi ritieni che, nel momento in cui tu adotti un bambino, questo non avrà lo stesso amore, affetto, pazienza e tutta la tiriterà che hai per tua figlia naturale? 
Io non sono d'accordo, io crescendo un bambino che sia figlio naturale oppure no, mi prendo un impegno che va oltre il dna. Sempre che tu volessi dire altro.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Definisci tu.


Per come l'ho inteso dal contesto.

_Zoccola = donna che manipola gli uomini per suo escluso e personale tornaconto, mentendo sulle suoi reali motivazioni e intenzioni. Spesso per mezzo di prestazioni sessuali._

Perciò non sposerei una zoccola ma una porno attrice si.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> sei vero?


Non ho detto di esserne capace....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per come l'ho inteso dal contesto.
> 
> _Zoccola = donna che manipola gli uomini per suo escluso e personale tornaconto, mentendo sulle suoi reali motivazioni e intenzioni. Spesso per mezzo di prestazioni sessuali._
> 
> Perciò non sposerei una zoccola ma una porno attrice si.


Prendo atto.
Non si finisce mai d'imparare.
Non so come definisce un uomo che fa lo stesso.
E non so chi ci sia che non abbia un pizzico di egoismo né dove vedi i comportamenti senza tornaconto in una pornostar.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per come l'ho inteso dal contesto.
> 
> _Zoccola = donna che manipola gli uomini per suo escluso e personale tornaconto, mentendo sulle suoi reali motivazioni e intenzioni. Spesso per mezzo di prestazioni sessuali._
> 
> Perciò non sposerei una zoccola ma una porno attrice si.


:up:


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendo atto.
> Non si finisce mai d'imparare.
> Non so come definisce un uomo che fa lo stesso.
> E non so chi ci sia che non abbia un pizzico di egoismo né dove vedi i comportamenti senza tornaconto in una pornostar.


Per me e' un lavoro, come tutti ha un tornaconto.
Un film e' finzione, per tutti.


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché.
> se amo mia figlia dentro di me mi appartiene ma so bene che per essere felice ha bisogno di indipendenza ed autonomia.
> tornando all'amore di coppia...è uguale:singleeye:.scherzo...non facciamo paragoni con l'amore genitoriale che  è l'unico veramente disinteressato e porta con sé anche il dovere-diritto di educazione etc.
> il principio è
> ti amo, penso che tu "mi appartenga" ma è ovvio che lo sarai fino al momento in cui questo per te sarà un valore aggiunto , non un limite


Concordo.


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per come l'ho inteso dal contesto.
> 
> _Zoccola = donna che manipola gli uomini per suo escluso e personale tornaconto, mentendo sulle suoi reali motivazioni e intenzioni. Spesso per mezzo di prestazioni sessuali._
> 
> Perciò non sposerei una zoccola ma una porno attrice si.


Sai che non ci credo?
A parole sono tutti bravi e di aperte vedute ma nel concreto poi...
Ma non  ti dava fastidissimo solo l'idea che la tua ex amante facesse sesso con suo marito?
E credi che saresti indifferente anche al fatto che tua moglie per lavoro facesse sesso con diversi uomini?
Mah...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendo atto.
> Non si finisce mai d'imparare.
> Non so come definisce un uomo che fa lo stesso.
> E non so chi ci sia che non abbia un pizzico di egoismo né dove vedi i comportamenti senza tornaconto in una pornostar.


Mmm. Boh? Stronzo è troppo generico? Zoccolo?


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Boh? Stronzo è troppo generico? Zoccolo?


Ma perchè stronzo.
E' lavoro!
il pornostar intendo


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sai che non ci credo?
> A parole sono tutti bravi e di aperte vedute ma nel concreto poi...
> Ma non  ti dava fastidissimo solo l'idea che la tua ex amante facesse sesso con suo marito?
> E credi che saresti indifferente anche al fatto che tua moglie per lavoro facesse sesso con diversi uomini?
> Mah...


nel concreto il mercato del porno periodicamente vacilla per aids e malattie varie:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Per me e' un lavoro, come tutti ha un tornaconto.
> Un film e' finzione, per tutti.


A vabbè è un lavoro come un altro.
Mi segno anche questa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Boh? Stronzo è troppo generico? Zoccolo?


Zoccola è il topo da fogna. Il maschile è ratto da fogna. Le calzature rumorose non c'entrano.


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zoccola è il topo da fogna. Il maschile è ratto da fogna. Le calzature rumorose non c'entrano.


Ma in dialetto o in italiano?
Cioè, zoccola come topo di fogna...è sul dizionario?
Pensavo fossero i baresi che li definiscono così.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zoccola è il topo da fogna. Il maschile è ratto da fogna. Le calzature rumorose non c'entrano.


Allora Troia è una città una volta perduta, eppure s'usa come sinonimo di topa di fogna. Troio?


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> nel concreto il mercato del porno periodicamente vacilla per aids e malattie varie:singleeye:


Fra l'altro...
Brrrr, paura!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora Troia è una città una volta perduta, eppure s'usa come sinonimo di topa di fogna. Troio?


Troia è la femmina del maiale, infatti esiste il maschile porco.
Sei poco ferrato sui nomi degli animali?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma perchè stronzo.
> E' lavoro!
> il pornostar intendo


Veramente mi riferivo alla definizione di zoccola.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troia è la femmina del maiale, infatti esiste il maschile porco.
> Sei poco ferrato sui nomi degli animali?



ma non è il verro?


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente mi riferivo alla definizione di zoccola.


Sisi, ho capito dopo.
Dalla definizione data di zoccola mi pare più appropriato chiamarla o chiamarlo "Opportunista"


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troia è la femmina del maiale, infatti esiste il maschile porco.
> Sei poco ferrato sui nomi degli animali?


Ma quante ne sai.
Non sapevo che troia fosse la femmina del maiale...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma in dialetto o in italiano?
> Cioè, zoccola come topo di fogna...è sul dizionario?
> Pensavo fossero i baresi che li definiscono così.


I termini dialettali si sono diffusi in tutta Italia.
A Milano il topo da fogna è pantegana ma al massimo può essere usato per descrivere una persona molto brutta e non una prostituta (oddio una porno attrice è una prostituta o è equiparabile a una parrucchiera?).
Non abbiamo discusso giusto ieri o l'altro ieri sui termini usati per definire gli omosessuali nei vari dialetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troia è la femmina del maiale, infatti esiste il maschile porco.
> Sei poco ferrato sui nomi degli animali?


Non sulle troie, no. Ma il concetto rimane: diamo un nome alla zoccola maschio. Che ne dici di, che ne so, chinchillà?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sulle troie, no. Ma il concetto rimane: diamo un nome alla zoccola maschio. Che ne dici di, che ne so, chinchillà?


Il chinchillà è molto carino, tenero e forse troppo piccolo per definire un porno attore.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il chinchillà è molto carino, tenero e forse troppo piccolo per definire un porno attore.


Ma mica un attore porno, io intedevo un uomo-zoccola secondo la definizione data da nonmiricordochi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica un attore porno, io intedevo un uomo-zoccola secondo la definizione data da nonmiricordochi.


Fammi pensare: puttaniere? Porco? Maiale? Uomo di merda?


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica un attore porno, io intedevo un uomo-zoccola secondo la definizione data da nonmiricordochi.


da feather


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fammi pensare: puttaniere? Porco? Maiale? Uomo di merda?


Secondo la definizione di feather, insisto che va bene "opportunista" o il più utilizzato "stronzo o stronza"


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fammi pensare: puttaniere? Porco? Maiale? Uomo di merda?


Mi piaceva più stronzo per la verità.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Secondo la definizione di feather, insisto che va bene "opportunista" o il più utilizzato "stronzo o stronza"


Ecco sì, stronzo.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sulle troie, no. Ma il concetto rimane: diamo un nome alla zoccola maschio. Che ne dici di, che ne so, chinchillà?


Scopìno.


----------



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2013)

Ciao horby. Ho letto con interesse tutto il 3D e vorrei dirti cosa penso, anche se sono proprio l'ultima persona al mondo che può consigliarti in questo frangente. Ho esperienza di amicizie, anche molto belle, maschili ma non di trombamici...
Spero che ti possa servire comunque un punto di vista come il mio. :smile:

La prima cosa che mi sono detta, leggendo gli interventi, è questa: amicizia vera + attrazione sessuale = mio marito. Questo è quello che è successo a me, perché il coinvolgimento del corpo, per quanto mi riguarda, è legato alla fiducia nell'altro e la fiducia, sempre per me, è legata alla certezza che quella persona mi accetta e mi vuole, in tutte le mie sfaccettature. Questa consapevolezza, almeno nella mia esperienza, c'è quando anche io ho accettato in toto quella persona, il che significa che ne sono innamorata. Forse è un po' contorto, ma per me è andata così.

Parlando di amicizie maschili: mio malgrado, ho attirato, nella mia vita, un certo numero di spasimanti, ma la mia ingenuità e la mia totale mancanza di malizia li ha spesso spiazzati e li ha fatti desistere. Nel tempo, alcuni di loro, sono diventati miei (nostri) amici, questo perché, pur non essendo attratta da loro sessualmente, vedevo in loro un valore aggiunto alla mia vita. C'è stato chi si è perso per strada, forse non riusciva a gestire il mio "affetto freddo"...

Ora che mi è capitata questa strana avventura di sentirmi attratta da una persona che non era mio marito, di sentire di potermi "fidare" e quindi di potermi lasciare andare, il mio mondo è andato un po' sottosopra. Da una parte c'è la voglia di coltivare un'amicizia platonica (che comunque lui non vuole), dall'altra c'è lo scampato pericolo di aver messo a repentaglio la mia famiglia.
Quello che voglio dire è: mi piacerebbe avere un rapporto con l'altro, ma come dico io, mentre lui vuole una cosa diversa e quindi non ci troviamo e, alla fine, benché sia un po' doloroso, i rapporti si sono interrotti. Quello che resta, forse, è l'orgoglio: io mi sento ferita perché lui non ha ceduto, lui si sente ferito perché io non ho ceduto.

Forse, quello che sta succedendo a te, il fatto che ti sei comportata per allontanarlo, ma che nello stesso tempo stai male perché non lo hai più, è che stai confondendo l'amore con l'orgoglio...

Questa è solo la mia opinione, modestissima, non potrei proprio dire cose sensate su una cosa di cui non ho la minima esperienza... prendi tutto questo così, come un mezzo delirio, una mia immedesimazione, fatta con i miei strumenti...

:smile:


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Martollo, c'è una sezione per le presentazioni. 

forum libero, su il club dei terra terra. è lì che devi fare il tuo primo post. ma non leggete i regolamenti prima di scrivere sui forum? 

devo darti un rosso, per la mancanza, mi spiace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il chinchillà è molto carino, tenero e forse troppo piccolo per definire un porno attore.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

ecco un'altra domanda da porci


----------



## Leda (25 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 7545



:rotfl: Muoro!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl: Muoro!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


tecnicamente è un porno attore


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco un'altra domanda da porci


porci in che senso.


----------



## zanna (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troia è la femmina del maiale, infatti esiste il maschile porco.
> Sei poco ferrato sui nomi degli animali?


:giudice:
ANGOLO QUARK
Il suino (Sus scrofa domesticus) è chiamato comunemente maiale o porco.
 Il maschio si chiama verro.
La femmina scrofa o più raramente troia.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> porci in che senso.


che ci dobbiamo porre


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco un'altra domanda da porci


l'accento dove va messo?


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci dobbiamo porre


ah ecco, avevo ben capito.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'accento dove va messo?


tu hai sempre dei dubbi.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'accento dove va messo?


sull'ultima : porcì


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'accento dove va messo?





Minerva ha detto:


> sull'ultima : porcì


pazienza.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :giudice:
> ANGOLO QUARK
> Il suino (Sus scrofa domesticus) è chiamato comunemente maiale o porco.
> Il maschio si chiama verro.
> *La femmina scrofa o più raramente troia.*


Minchia..! anche le scrofe diventano troie?  pricisi pricisi all'essere umano?


----------



## zanna (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia..! anche le scrofe diventano troie?  pricisi pricisi all'essere umano?


:sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl:



Per il martello di Thor..! un po d'ignoranza non guasta manco su Quark..!

Per le ali di mercurio.... sono proprio scemo eh? :rotfl:

PS i piedi facevano puzza e non li inserì.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco un'altra domanda da porci



Lo conosco quell'autore! Che carini i suoi racconti umoristici...


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.



invece, a mio parere, sono tra i paragoni più utili.
per riflettere sull'amore


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A vabbè è un lavoro come un altro.
> Mi segno anche questa.


per me si, Brunetta.
non siamo tutti uguali.
ti consiglio un libro molto carino, devo guardare il titolo. :up:


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho capito... puoi esplicitare per favore?


desiderio di possedere, di controllare un figlio, ad esempio controllare chi sarà domani, con le aspettative. tutto ciò è fortemente limitante per un figlio. e pensa a quante volte lo facciamo anche, in piccolo, con il partner.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao horby. Ho letto con interesse tutto il 3D e vorrei dirti cosa penso, anche se sono proprio l'ultima persona al mondo che può consigliarti in questo frangente. Ho esperienza di amicizie, anche molto belle, maschili ma non di trombamici...
> Spero che ti possa servire comunque un punto di vista come il mio. :smile:
> 
> La prima cosa che mi sono detta, leggendo gli interventi, è questa: amicizia vera + attrazione sessuale = mio marito. Questo è quello che è successo a me, perché il coinvolgimento del corpo, per quanto mi riguarda, è legato alla fiducia nell'altro e la fiducia, sempre per me, è legata alla certezza che quella persona mi accetta e mi vuole, in tutte le mie sfaccettature. Questa consapevolezza, almeno nella mia esperienza, c'è quando anche io ho accettato in toto quella persona, il che significa che ne sono innamorata. Forse è un po' contorto, ma per me è andata così.
> ...


ciao, sono contenta che tu sia intervenuta.
l'orgoglio può aver giocato un ruolo all'inizio..
ma non ora.
a me piace stare con lui.
tutto qua.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sesso+amicizia. Trombamicizia


dipende dall'amicizia.
che amicizia è.
se è una persona che stimi, di cui ti stà
a cuore il benessere, roba così.
per me le altre sono frequentazioni.
se c'è quell'amicizia e l'attrazione fisica?


----------



## marietto (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> dipende dall'amicizia.
> che amicizia è.
> se è una persona che stimi, di cui ti stà
> a cuore il benessere, roba così.
> ...


Molto probabile che si trasformi in qualcosa di diverso, oppure che il sesso finisca per rovinare l'amicizia. 
Per come la vedo io, la cosiddetta trombamicizia ha maggiori possibilità di rimanere tale e come tale funzionare se si tratta di quelle che hai definito frequentazioni.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Molto probabile che si trasformi in qualcosa di diverso, oppure che il sesso finisca per rovinare l'amicizia.
> Per come la vedo io, la cosiddetta trombamicizia ha maggiori possibilità di rimanere tale e come tale funzionare se si tratta di quelle che hai definito frequentazioni.


ecco, solo con quelle, direi.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> dipende dall'amicizia.
> che amicizia è.
> se è una persona che stimi, di cui ti stà
> a cuore il benessere, roba così.
> ...


Io non so esattamente cosa sia un trombamico. Posso dirti la mia esperienza (scarsina, in realtà). Tanto stasera non ho sonno e mi annoio 

Allora, la cosa che ci è andata più vicina è stata un mio coetaneo con cui ho avuto una frequentazione regolare (almeno una volta a settimana) per 5-6 mesi.

Lo conoscevo da un paio d'anni e mi piaceva, ma in modo molto soft. Come spiegarlo... era un tipo che fisicamente mi incuriosiva (mi sono sempre chiesta come sarebbe stato andarci a letto) ma non abbastanza da pensarci assiduamente. Sono sempre stata bene con lui, ma non mi ha mai attratto a livello cerebrale, ho sempre avuto chiaro il fatto che non lo avrei mai voluto come compagno.

Quando abbiamo iniziato a scopare, quindi, eravamo amici, ma non così amici.
 Mi piaceva, ma non tanto da farmi perdere la testa. Non mi coinvolgeva.

Certo, un minimo di aspettative durante la 'trombamicizia' le avevamo entrambi.
Aspettavamo di sentirci per fissare il prossimo incontro.
Lui è venuto a trovarmi sul lavoro qualche volta, solo per salutarmi e prendere un caffè al volo. 
Mi chiedeva spesso di uscire anche solo per fare un giro per negozi e bere un aperitivo... poi sì, finivamo quasi sempre a fare sesso perché stando insieme ci veniva voglia, ovviamente... ma io sentivo che anche senza quello il rapporto ci sarebbe stato comunque.

Ricordo che una volta non si è fatto sentire per 6 giorni e io mi sono incazzata come una biscia 

Poi ha cominciato a vedersi con una ragazza (con cui oggi è felicemente fidanzato). Lui all'inizio avrebbe voluto continuare a vedermi, magari sporadicamente... ma io non me la sono sentita. Stavo male quando, magari subito dopo aver fatto sesso, riceveva la telefonata di lei e io sentivo di essere di troppo. Ma non era gelosia, era proprio disagio... così abbiamo deciso che era arrivato il momento di farmi da parte.
E' stata una decisione azzeccata: dopo una settimana già non ci pensavo più e mi sono pure innamorata, pensa un po' quanto poco fossi coinvolta.

Oggi ci vediamo e ci sentiamo, siamo tornati amici come prima... con la differenza che aver condiviso l'intimità sessuale ha cambiato un po' il nostro rapporto.
L'ultima volta che abbiamo pranzato insieme lui a un certo punto si è avvicinato per accarezzarmi una guancia. E' stato un gesto tenero, soprattutto per lui che è un grezzo tremendo  Ma io istintivamente mi sono irrigidita... penso che se in passato non fossimo stati a letto insieme l'avrei preso come un gesto affettuoso e niente più. Così invece un minimo disagio l'ho avvertito. Il sesso un po' le cambia, le cose, inutile negarlo.

Comunque. Non so se il mio pippone può esserti d'aiuto. Probabilmente no 
In definitiva penso che per essere dei buoni trombamici ci debbano essere sì amicizia e attrazione, ma moderate. Né troppo amici, né troppo attratti, insomma.

Non ho ben capito voi a che punto siete però.


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendo atto.
> Non si finisce mai d'imparare.
> Non so come definisce un uomo che fa lo stesso.
> E non so chi ci sia che non abbia un pizzico di egoismo né dove vedi i comportamenti senza tornaconto in una pornostar.


Il problema non è il tornaconto. È il "mentendo sulle sue reali motivazioni".


----------



## lolapal (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ciao, sono contenta che tu sia intervenuta.
> l'orgoglio può aver giocato un ruolo all'inizio..
> ma non ora.
> a me piace stare con lui.
> tutto qua.


Grazie!  Spero di esserti stata utile in qualche modo...

Voglio farti una domanda: in che modo vuoi stare con lui? Hai immaginato il suo ruolo nella vita di tuo figlio, per esempio? Non riesco a capire cosa vuoi tu; quello che vuole lui è chiaro, più o meno, cioè che lui non ha le idee molto chiare e che sembra combattuto tra istinto e ragione. Ma tu cosa vuoi? Vorresti che tutto fosse come all'inizio, che tutto rimanesse fermo? Ti sei fatta delle domande e ti sei data delle risposte?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non so esattamente cosa sia un trombamico. Posso dirti la mia esperienza (scarsina, in realtà). Tanto stasera non ho sonno e mi annoio
> 
> Allora, la cosa che ci è andata più vicina è stata un mio coetaneo con cui ho avuto una frequentazione regolare (almeno una volta a settimana) per 5-6 mesi.
> 
> ...


Io invece prenderei spunto da una cosa che ho recepito nel leggerti, e credo importante, magari è l'argomento che state trattando, ( non ho più seguito) cioè, riuscire a capire il sentimento o emozione che si prova e inquadrarlo nel verso giusto, infatti c'è differenza enorme tra gelosia e sentirsi a disagio, distinguerli se vengono di pancia è difficile e non solo per questi due sopra, ma per altre sensazioni-emozioni...


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie!  Spero di esserti stata utile in qualche modo...
> 
> Voglio farti una domanda: in che modo vuoi stare con lui? Hai immaginato il suo ruolo nella vita di tuo figlio, per esempio? Non riesco a capire cosa vuoi tu; quello che vuole lui è chiaro, più o meno, cioè che lui non ha le idee molto chiare e che sembra combattuto tra istinto e ragione. Ma tu cosa vuoi? Vorresti che tutto fosse come all'inizio, che tutto rimanesse fermo? Ti sei fatta delle domande e ti sei data delle risposte?


Nessun ruolo nella vita di mio figlio.
Non abbiamo neppure provato a iniziare una relazione tra noi,
siamo ben lungi da mio figlio.
in generale, a me piacerebbe vivere tutti in armonia, con il mio ex e eventuali nuovi compagni e figli,
ognuno la propria vita, senza render conto, ma collaborato come u a famiglia allargata.
ma questo come mio modo di intendere la vita, non riferito a lui.
come all'inizio? No no.
Come ora, solo ammettendolo.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io invece prenderei spunto da una cosa che ho recepito nel leggerti, e credo importante, magari è l'argomento che state trattando, ( non ho più seguito) cioè, *riuscire a capire il sentimento o emozione che si prova e inquadrarlo nel verso giusto*, infatti c'è differenza enorme tra gelosia e sentirsi a disagio, distinguerli se vengono di pancia è difficile e non solo per questi due sopra, ma per altre sensazioni-emozioni...


Penso sia una questione di intensità per molte sensazioni, vedi l'attrazione: posso essere incuriosita, attratta da un tipo, appagata sessualmente, ma senza desiderarlo alla follia, ad esempio.

Sulla carta un uomo può avere tutte le caratteristiche che in teoria ritengo importanti per una relazione, ma se non scatta quel qualcosa, se non parte l'innamoramento, la relazione resta su un piano differente e tutto rimane, come dire, tiepido, senza quegli eccessi esaltanti tipici della passione che si prova quando una persona ti coinvolge totalmente, testa e corpo.

Questo non vuol dire che la relazione con trombamico (chiamiamola così) non sia apprezzabile. Io l'ho apprezzata molto. Ma se ripenso a quello che provavo ricordo che era tutto 'misurato'. Entro un certo confine.

Quando ti innamori la misura non c'è più, anzi. Ti accorgi che ami proprio perché si tratta di un sentimento che cresce a dismisura.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Penso sia una questione di intensità per molte sensazioni, vedi l'attrazione: posso essere incuriosita, attratta da un tipo, appagata sessualmente, ma senza desiderarlo alla follia, ad esempio.
> 
> Sulla carta un uomo può avere tutte le caratteristiche che in teoria ritengo importanti per una relazione, ma se non scatta quel qualcosa, se non parte l'innamoramento, la relazione resta su un piano differente e tutto rimane, come dire, tiepido, senza quegli eccessi esaltanti tipici della passione che si prova quando una persona ti coinvolge totalmente, testa e corpo.
> 
> ...


 Si.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il problema non è il tornaconto. È il "mentendo sulle sue reali motivazioni".


Allora il termine corretto è sleale e lo si può essere in tanti modi. Tu lo sei con tua moglie, ad esempio.
La slealtà è una delle componenti del tradimento e uno dei più importanti.
Il termine zoccola o porco è riferito a chi è sessualmente piuttosto disinvolto e in questo senso un porno attore o una porno attrice lo sono sicuramente.
Io non ci vorrei avere nulla che fare.
Tu sì.


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il termine corretto è sleale e lo si può essere in tanti modi. Tu lo sei con tua moglie, ad esempio.
> La slealtà è una delle componenti del tradimento e uno dei più importanti.
> Il termine zoccola o porco è riferito a chi è sessualmente piuttosto disinvolto e in questo senso un porno attore o una porno attrice lo sono sicuramente.
> Io non ci vorrei avere nulla che fare.
> Tu sì.



cioè tu non vorresti per amica una donna disinvolta sessualmente?


----------



## lolapal (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Nessun ruolo nella vita di mio figlio.
> Non abbiamo neppure provato a iniziare una relazione tra noi,
> siamo ben lungi da mio figlio.
> in generale, a me piacerebbe vivere tutti in armonia, con il mio ex e eventuali nuovi compagni e figli,
> ...


Credo che l'aspirazione di vivere in armonia sia più che condivisibile, però quello che non mi torna è il concetto di famiglia (anche allargata) e vivere ognuno la propria vita. Cosa intendi esattamente? Ci si vede per qualche ora e poi ognuno a casa sua? Oppure, si convive dividendo le spese e le incombenze pratiche, ma ognuno ha il suo spazio e fa quello che vuole? Non vorrei sembrare una bacchettona, perché non lo sono affatto, però collaborare insieme, come una famiglia, significa condividere tutto, significa stare insieme e aiutarsi, essere solidali l'uno con l'altra, tutto questo sempre, non c'è la possibilità di staccare la spina quando si vuole, eventualmente, se se ne sente il bisogno, si fa quando si può. E bisogna render conto agli altri con cui si condivide questa famiglia, altrimenti sono solo tanti egocentrismi che si scontrano,
Scusa, ma così è come la vedo io, non è una verità assoluta. E' bella l'immagine di ex e nuovi compagni con figli che condividono le cose, ma non si può prescindere dal render conto, perché, a mio modesto avviso, altrimenti sarebbe come un gruppo di amici (tipo le famiglie dei compagni di scuola) oppure di parenti che s'incontrano durante eventi, ricorrenze e festività... 
Tornando al tuo trombamico, io continuo a non capire bene cosa è che vuoi tu da lui: che ti scopi quando ti va, ma che se ne stia al suo posto e non interferisca nella tua vita? Ma non è quello che vuole anche lui? Scusa, forse sono io che non capisco...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè tu non vorresti per amica una donna disinvolta sessualmente?


No non la vorrei come moglie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non vorrei come compagno un uomo troppo "disinvolto". Così disinvolto da fare porno lo escludo.


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No non la vorrei come moglie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non vorrei come compagno un uomo troppo "disinvolto". Così disinvolto da fare porno lo escludo.



ok, ho capito!
comunque nemmeno io, che orrore!:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il termine corretto è sleale e lo si può essere in tanti modi. Tu lo sei con tua moglie, ad esempio.
> La slealtà è una delle componenti del tradimento e uno dei più importanti.
> Il termine zoccola o porco è riferito a chi è sessualmente piuttosto disinvolto e in questo senso un porno attore o una porno attrice lo sono sicuramente.
> Io non ci vorrei avere nulla che fare.
> Tu sì.


Ma guarda che non è realmente così. Uno che è sessualmente disinvolto non è né un porco né una zoccola, e se non danneggia nessuno non vedo perchè dovrebbe essere definito così o perchè uno/a non vorrebbe averci a che fare a prescindere. Boh.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non è realmente così. Uno che è sessualmente disinvolto non è né un porco né una zoccola, e se non danneggia nessuno non vedo perchè dovrebbe essere definito così o perchè uno/a non vorrebbe averci a che fare a prescindere. Boh.


Ma un chi se frega non ce lo mettiamo?
A te piace una porno attrice? Sposatela.
Io faccio quel che mi pare.
Il termine l'hanno usati altri e l'accezione comune è quella di persona sessualmente promiscua, non quella di persona sleale.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

questa storia o il concetto della disinvoltura, non è che la capisco tanto. 

non lo si è ... di natura? non è una cosa normale? ... 
cioè, il desiderio e la curiosità quelli sono ... ci portano a scoprire sempre più. 

o si intende ... la quantità di partner. per me, quello non fa tanto testo. 
dipende pur sempre come uno è ... stare tranquillina / o ... e darla ... non mi sembra tanto 
essere disinvolti ... c'è molto più ... 

scusate ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un chi se frega non ce lo mettiamo?
> A te piace una porno attrice? Sposatela.
> Io faccio quel che mi pare.
> Il termine l'hanno usati altri e l'accezione comune è quella di persona sessualmente promiscua, non quella di persona sleale.


Sì, però stai calma.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però stai calma.


Son calmissima.
Non mi sembra una cosa su cui confrontarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa storia o il concetto della disinvoltura, non è che la capisco tanto.
> 
> ...


Il termine "disinvolto" è un eufemismo. Non so quale termine possa essere più chiaro di zoccola e porco :carneval:


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

problema risolto ... 
di porno star si parla ... 

non ne conosco ... non saprei dire. 
a me interessa la persona ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il termine "disinvolto" è un eufemismo. Non so quale termine possa essere più chiaro di zoccola e porco :carneval:


Ciao

ehhh mannaggia all'asino che non vuole camminare!

disinvolto, l'ho capito differentemente ... qualcuno, che 
vive la propria sessualità ... liberamente, nel senso,
senza farsi tante menate, ma senza collocazione in che tipo 
di rapporto ... sry ... 

grazie 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Son calmissima.
> Non mi sembra una cosa su cui confrontarsi.


Ma non direi calmissima, no. A me di norma non piace cavillare sui termini. Ma non uso termini a sproposito, o a cui non do quel tal significato. Per me una sessualmente disinvolta non è una zoccola, pornostar o meno. E non ci vedo realmente nulla di male. Se la sposerei dipende come per tutto, ma non solo da come vede il sesso, diciamo. E ti dirò a me di quello che pensa o intende la gente frega comunque ben poco perchè la gente, di solito, = merda pressata.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Brunetta,

non so, cosa tu intenda ... 

conosco una prostituta. molto bella e colta ... e ha una sua clientela fissa.
ma è di un bello quella persona ... di una delicatezza, di una risata sana ... 
non so ... a me piace tantissimo ... è una madre stupenda ecc. ecc. 
se fossi un uomo ... qualche pensierino forse l'avrei fatta ... 

non so ... non è un lavoro ... e basta?

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> non so, cosa tu intenda ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Ana.
In effetti penso che anche qui non si possa generalizzare né essere troppo severi nel giudicare.
Non ho dubbi che la persona che descrivi sia una persona eccellente.:smile:


----------



## Principessa (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> finito.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...s-with-benefits-se-si-incomincia-dai-benefici
> 
> ...


Già l'esistenza di questo thread indica che questo rapporto è indefinibile e non è una trombamicizia, almeno da parte tua. Non vi vedete per giorni? E allora? E lui poi? Che gli frega che hai un altro? 

Vedi, io non parlerei mai in questi toni di un trombamico.

Ne parlerei sorridendo, metaforicamente parlando, visto che è un forum. Elencherei tutte le porcate che abbiamo fatto e quanto mi sono divertita. 

Sono d'accordo con lui, meglio che siate solo amici, non siete fatti per un rapporto così bello e easy come la trombamicizia.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> non so, cosa tu intenda ...
> 
> ...


No.
Non è un lavoro come un altro.
Questo non esclude che possa essere una buona persona. né che possano esserci persone castissime disgustose.
Sono la persona più disponibile che io conosca ma avere rapporti sentimentali è un'altra cosa.
Non vorrei avere rapporti sentimentali con un uomo che usa il corpo in quel modo come lavoro.


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

comunque ci tengo a dire che quando ho visto quella cagata di film che si chiama pretty woman, a un certo punto vanno a vedere una gara di cavalli e lei viene apostrofata da un cliente per il suo "lavoro", e il povero cliente si piglia pure del maleducato, quando invece secondo me non aveva proprio nulla da rimproverarsi (il cliente, intendo)
questo dovrebbe far capire (a parte che il film è una cagata colossale) che non è affatto un lavoro come un altro!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque ci tengo a dire che quando ho visto quella cagata di film che si chiama pretty woman, a un certo punto vanno a vedere una gara di cavalli e lei viene apostrofata da un cliente per il suo "lavoro", e il povero cliente si piglia pure del maleducato, quando invece secondo me non aveva proprio nulla da rimproverarsi (il cliente, intendo)
> questo dovrebbe far capire (a parte che il film è una cagata colossale) che non è affatto un lavoro come un altro!


Beh il cliente è stato maleducato perché lei era in un momento (apparentemente) privato e lui avrebbe dovuto farsi i fatti suoi. Così come non si spalanca la bocca in ascensore per far vedere la carie al vicino di casa dentista:mrgreen: e vale per qualsiasi lavoro. Però anche trovare qualcuno che vuol parere delle sue carie è un rischio del mestiere di dentista.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Non è un lavoro come un altro.
> Questo non esclude che possa essere una buona persona. né che possano esserci persone castissime disgustose.
> Sono la persona più disponibile che io conosca ma avere rapporti sentimentali è un'altra cosa.
> *Non vorrei avere rapporti sentimentali con un uomo che usa il corpo in quel modo come lavoro*.


Neanch'io! Già mi girano le palle a mille se penso a lui che guarda un'altra (e lo so che è normale, ma mi girano lo stesso!), figuriamoci se trombasse per vivere! Vivrei di ansiolitici. Oppure imparerei a vivere il sesso come un gioco senza altre implicazioni. Ma questo mi farebbe perdere il bello dell'amore, dal mio punto di vista.
No no, cintura di castità, altro che pornodivo!


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> dipende dall'amicizia.
> che amicizia è.
> se è una persona che stimi, di cui ti stà
> a cuore il benessere, roba così.
> ...


Per diventare relazione manca l'innamoramento. Se quello c'è solo da una parte non vale.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Neanch'io! Già mi girano le palle a mille se penso a lui che guarda un'altra (e lo so che è normale, ma mi girano lo stesso!), figuriamoci se trombasse per vivere! Vivrei di ansiolitici. Oppure imparerei a vivere il sesso come un gioco senza altre implicazioni. Ma questo mi farebbe perdere il bello dell'amore, dal mio punto di vista.
> *No no, cintura di castità*, altro che pornodivo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei di mentalità ristretta


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei di mentalità ristretta


Solo da un anno e mezzo, prima ero di larghe vedute


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il termine corretto è sleale e lo si può essere in tanti modi. Tu lo sei con tua moglie, ad esempio.
> La slealtà è una delle componenti del tradimento e uno dei più importanti.
> Il termine zoccola o porco è riferito a *chi è sessualmente piuttosto disinvolto* e in questo senso un porno attore o una porno attrice lo sono sicuramente.
> Io non ci vorrei avere nulla che fare.
> Tu sì.


Ovvero? Non capisco perchè non averci nulla a che fare.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un chi se frega non ce lo mettiamo?
> A te piace una porno attrice? Sposatela.
> Io faccio quel che mi pare.
> Il termine l'hanno usati altri e l'accezione comune è quella di *persona sessualmente promiscua*, non quella di persona sleale.


Se la persona sessualmente promiscua non è il mio partner non vedo dove possa stare il problema. Chissene di chi scopa quanto dove e perchè. Se c'è un partner ufficiale magari manifesterei il mio parere, ma alla fine se il partner non sono io... chissene appunto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Se la persona sessualmente promiscua non è il mio partner non vedo dove possa stare il problema. Chissene di chi scopa quanto dove e perchè. Se c'è un partner ufficiale magari manifesterei il mio parere, ma alla fine se il partner non sono io... chissene appunto.


Appunto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2013)

*a proposito di cavillare...*

egida

venerdì, gennaio 9
Zoccola di classe


continuando l'argomento di un post precedente...

Una volta i tacchi da zoccola, e quindi il vestiario intero, li portavano solo le zoccole. Oggi li portano in molte perché vanno di moda, per cui se una donna indossa scarpe da zoccola non è una zoccola a priori. Ciò non toglie che potrebbe anche esserla perché anche la zoccolaggine va di moda, e molte per essere a passo con i tempi si dedicano a questo passatempo, come insegna il mondo dello spettacolo (e della politica). Dalle professoresse alle ministre, dalle psicologhe alle dottoresse, dalle avvocatesse alle commesse, per chi se lo può permettere (fisicamente), e anche per chi non se lo può permettere (orrore) è tutta una corsa a chi si veste più da zoccola, un po' come l'abito di superman che però al contrario dentro sei una 'normale', se normalità significa non essere zoccola. Negli anni Cinquanta e Sessanta solo le attrici e le signore/ine alto-borghesi si potevano permettere di vestire da zoccola senza il rischio di essere additate come zoccole, anche se lo erano. Le donne di umili origini, se osavano tentare di mettersi alla moda e scimmiottare i ranghi superiori, erano immediatamente schedate come 'puttane'; infatti per l'alto costo, gli abiti da zoccola se li potevano permettere solo le ricche di famiglia, le mantenute e le puttane di alto bordo, per l'appunto. Ma è anche vero che ancor prima del Cinquanta era pressoché illogico che una donna povera si vestisse da zoccola per puro piacere libertino, passava piuttosto direttamente agli abiti succinti e miseri delle puttane di strada per necessità. Insomma vestire da zoccola (ed esserlo) era una prerogativa esclusiva delle signore dal tenore di vita elevato. Per fortuna la rivoluzione dei costumi ha piallato questa idiosincrasia di classe, ed oggi, come detto, anche le donne di media e bassa estrazione sociale possono vestirsi da zoccole, come le signore di alto lignaggio da Messalina in poi, senza essere riconosciute come zoccole anche se realmente non lo sono, a differenza di quelle, da Messalina in poi, che tutt'ora lo sono, perché la classe non è acqua e certe tradizioni non si perdono.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2013)

Insegna Chomsky ed eziandio Gofman che nulla ha a che vedere con Buttman
Che ogni parola possiede un significato e un significante...

Ora il termine zoccola è diventato un topos...per cui "la zoccola" è una figura aulica almeno quanto il mona che sa tutto, il pirla, el culatton, lo sfigato, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma per dirla tutta io ero seriamente convinto che dipendesse dalle calzature, tanto è vero che anni fa ho assistito a Padova ad una mostra delle calzature usate dalle prostitute di strada...

Incredibili le decorazioni variopinte su certe zeppe di sughero...

Ogni lavoro ha le sue no?

Così anche il trmbamico è una figura aulica...
Come per me no?
Mica le chiamo trombamiche no?
Ma compagne di giochini
O eziandio compagne di merende no? Infatti loro hanno la girella tutta bella...


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il termine zoccola o porco è riferito a chi è sessualmente piuttosto disinvolto e in questo senso un porno attore o una porno attrice lo sono sicuramente.
> Io non ci vorrei avere nulla che fare.
> Tu sì.


Beh... Comincio a pensare di avere problemi io col vocabolario..
Torniamo al dibattito frocio vs omosessuale, ora zoccola vs porno attrice..

Ad ogni modo, a me che da fastidio non sono i costumi sessuali disinvolti, fintanto che c'è onestà e chiarezza sugli intenti.
Sasha Grey non ha mai mentito sulle sue motivazioni e ha sempre detto chiaro che lei ha fatto film porno per fare pacchi di soldi. Punto.
C'è riuscita e si è pure guadagnata la mia stima, che non varrà una fava.. Ma ce l'ha.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Non è un lavoro come un altro.
> Questo non esclude che possa essere una buona persona. né che possano esserci persone castissime disgustose.
> Sono la persona più disponibile che io conosca ma avere rapporti sentimentali è un'altra cosa.
> Non vorrei avere rapporti sentimentali con un uomo che usa il corpo in quel modo come lavoro.



Ciao Brunetta,

OK ... credo, anzi ... ora sono convintissima, 
che sono partita da un'altra cosa ...
Tu parlavi di porno star ... io della prostituzione,
ma non quella di strada ... va beh ... lasciamo stare.  

Sono andata a leggere 14 testimonianze femminili ... 
ok ... quello che non mi è piaciuto, non è la stessa 
cosa che non piace a te ... 

non conterà, perché non faccio numero ... 
ma non ho mai, e ora con ragione ... visto un film. 
ma neanche per sogno ... ma per quello che c'è dietro,
non per altro ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (27 Settembre 2013)

Sono all'antica. Non comprendo come si possa usare il proprio corpo, cioè scindere sé dal proprio corpo, per me io sono il mio corpo e il mio corpo è me. Non comprendo neanche come si possa considerare che il proprio corpo non sia un segno... se mi metto i tacchi e la minigonna non posso pensare di restare invisibile. Sono all'antica perché credo nel valore simbolico dei segni. Insomma, ritengo che vestire in un certo modo, decorarsi comunichi qualcosa. Se invece c'è chi pensa che mettere un tacco dodici e una mini e una camicetta attillata e andare in giro così non significhi nulla, beh... ci vedo qualcosa di disperato, ci vedo una solitudine immensa.
Ripeto, sono all'antica...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono all'antica. Non comprendo come si possa usare il proprio corpo, cioè scindere sé dal proprio corpo, per me io sono il mio corpo e il mio corpo è me. Non comprendo neanche come si possa considerare che il proprio corpo non sia un segno... se mi metto i tacchi e la minigonna non posso pensare di restare invisibile. Sono all'antica perché credo nel valore simbolico dei segni. Insomma, ritengo che vestire in un certo modo, decorarsi comunichi qualcosa. Se invece c'è chi pensa che mettere un tacco dodici e una mini e una camicetta attillata e andare in giro così non significhi nulla, beh... ci vedo qualcosa di disperato, ci vedo una solitudine immensa.
> Ripeto, sono all'antica...



Come al solito non ho letto gli altri interventi, ( ultimamente è solo così) quindi do la mia opinione su quello scritto sopra.

Non sei all'antica, semplicemente prendi atto dell'importanza dell'immagine e di tutto quello che la società contemporanea da come valore, giudizio, opinione e via discorrendo a certi tipi di abbigliamento. 

Ma mi sa che già lo sapevi.


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono all'antica. Non comprendo come si possa usare il proprio corpo, cioè scindere sé dal proprio corpo, per me io sono il mio corpo e il mio corpo è me. Non comprendo neanche come si possa considerare che il proprio corpo non sia un segno... se mi metto i tacchi e la minigonna non posso pensare di restare invisibile. Sono all'antica perché credo nel valore simbolico dei segni. Insomma, ritengo che vestire in un certo modo, decorarsi comunichi qualcosa. Se invece c'è chi pensa che mettere un tacco dodici e una mini e una camicetta attillata e andare in giro così non significhi nulla, beh... ci vedo qualcosa di disperato, ci vedo una solitudine immensa.
> Ripeto, sono all'antica...


Io penso invece che prima della comunicazione con gli altri, ci sia il rapporto con noi stessi, col nostro Sé.
Curare il proprio modo di vestire e di apparire è in relazione soprattutto a ció che abbiamo dentro, al nostro benessere, nel senso proprio di 'stare bene con se stessi'.
Gli altri, almeno per me, contano relativamente.
Io porto volentieri la gonna e i tacchi perchè mi sento femminile e dentro una tuta non mi sentirei a mio agio. E trovo che quel tipo di abbigliamento sia in armonia con il tipo di donna che sento di essere, con la mia identità, col mio percorso personale.
Penso che l'abbigliamento, come molto altro, contribuisca a definire chi siamo e come ci sentiamo, e non sia per nulla un modo di comunicare. Che poi dall'esterno si giudichi e si traggano conclusioni è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io penso invece che prima della comunicazione con gli altri, ci sia il rapporto con noi stessi, col nostro Sé.
> Curare il proprio modo di vestire e di apparire è in relazione soprattutto a ció che abbiamo dentro, al nostro benessere, nel senso proprio di 'stare bene con se stessi'.
> Gli altri, almeno per me, contano relativamente.
> Io porto volentieri la gonna e i tacchi perchè mi sento femminile e dentro una tuta non mi sentirei a mio agio. E trovo che quel tipo di abbigliamento sia in armonia con il tipo di donna che sento di essere, con la mia identità, col mio percorso personale.
> Penso che l'abbigliamento, come molto altro, contribuisca a definire chi siamo e come ci sentiamo, e non sia per nulla un modo di comunicare. Che poi dall'esterno si giudichi e si traggano conclusioni è un'altra cosa.



 tu una donna a tarda serata con calze a rete e minigonna come la definisci?


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io penso invece che prima della comunicazione con gli altri, ci sia il rapporto con noi stessi, col nostro Sé.
> Curare il proprio modo di vestire e di apparire è in relazione soprattutto a ció che abbiamo dentro, al nostro benessere, nel senso proprio di 'stare bene con se stessi'.
> Gli altri, almeno per me, contano relativamente.
> *Io porto volentieri la gonna e i tacchi perchè mi sento femminile e dentro una tuta non mi sentirei a mio agio. E trovo che quel tipo di abbigliamento sia in armonia con il tipo di donna che sento di essere, con la mia identità, col mio percorso personale.*
> Penso che l'abbigliamento, come molto altro, contribuisca a definire chi siamo e come ci sentiamo, e *non sia per nulla un modo di comunicare*. Che poi dall'esterno si giudichi e si traggano conclusioni è un'altra cosa.


Ciao

c'è una contraddizione ... nel senso, 
che anche se non è uno scopo tuo, lo si fa ugualmente. 
lo dici tu stessa. ti vesti, per come ti senti ... 
e questo lo comunichi ... 

si comunica, anche senza intenzioni e anche 
senza prendere in considerazione gli altri. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tu una donna a tarda serata con calze a rete e minigonna come la definisci?


Non la definisco, a meno che non sia ferma su un marciapiede ad ammiccare alle macchine che passano 
Io ogni tanto porto le calze a rete e la minigonna perchè mi piacciono le mie gambe e mi fa sentire bene valorizzarle. Non mi piace la volgarità e non amo gli eccessi, ma mi riconosco anche in ciò  che indosso. E quello che pensano gli altri è ininfluente per me. A meno che non siano persone a cui tengo.
Se poi parliamo di eccessi, allora è un altro discorso.
Ma un paio di tacchi e una minigonna boh, non li trovo segni così inequivocabili di voler essere al centro dell'attenzione.


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una contraddizione ... nel senso,
> che anche se non è uno scopo tuo, lo si fa ugualmente.
> ...


Hai ragione. Però per me viene prima come mi sento io.
Quindi, se mi sento bene vestita in un certo modo, di solito me ne frego di cosa posso o non posso comunicare. E non sento in questo la solitudine immensa di cui ha parlato Fantastica. Solo un'attenzione verso me stessa e i miei bisogni in primis.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non la definisco, a meno che non sia ferma su un marciapiede ad ammiccare alle macchine che passano
> Io ogni tanto porto le calze a rete e la minigonna perchè mi piacciono le mie gambe e mi fa sentire bene valorizzarle. Non mi piace la volgarità e non amo gli eccessi, ma mi riconosco anche in ciò  che indosso. E quello che pensano gli altri è ininfluente per me. A meno che non siano persone a cui tengo.
> Se poi parliamo di eccessi, allora è un altro discorso.
> Ma un paio di tacchi e una minigonna boh, non li trovo segni così inequivocabili di voler essere al centro dell'attenzione.



Si ma.. io mica ho scritto che era sul marciapiede, come mai tu lo hai pensato? 

Se io avessi scritto: come definisci una donna con calze a rete e minigonna  che cammina di giorno, lo avresti pensato? 

Hai nominato "eccessi" ma eccessi per chi?


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però per me viene prima come mi sento io.
> Quindi, se mi sento bene vestita in un certo modo, di solito me ne frego di cosa posso o non posso comunicare. E non sento in questo la solitudine immensa di cui ha parlato Fantastica. Solo un'attenzione verso me stessa e i miei bisogni in primis.


Ciao

quello che dice Fantastica lo interpreto così,
che sei chiusa nel tuo mondo e che pensando che 
non comunichi, neanche rispondi ... 

è un po' così. nel senso, la gente reagisce su di te,
per quello che tu comunichi ... anche se tu non gli dai 
questa importanza o pensi, che sia dovuta ad altre cose. 

se esci spettinata, con una maglietta sudicia e una gonna
che non si capisce cosa è ... la gente di conseguenza reagisce. 

inconsapevolmente, noi ... lo sappiamo, perché anche noi,
reagiamo così. se vedi un uomo vestito bene che sta piegato
su se stesso, la reazione sarà più spontanea nel vedere cosa 
c'è. mentre se è un ragazzo punk ... penserai, ecco un altro 
che è strafatto ... 
(non sto parlando di te ... sono solo esempi )

sienne


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ma.. *io mica ho scritto che era sul marciapiede, come mai tu lo hai pensato?
> *
> Se io avessi scritto: come definisci una donna con calze a rete e minigonna  che cammina di giorno, lo avresti pensato?
> 
> Hai nominato "eccessi" ma eccessi per chi?


Non l'ho pensato, era una battuta con tanto di faccina.

La risposta seria era: non la definisco.

E ho scritto che anch'io spesso quando esco la sera porto le calze a rete e i tacchi con la minigonna.

Per eccessi intendo quell'insieme di dettagli che rendono una donna molto vistosa e un po' volgare. Ma sono soggettivi eh. Io le robe leopardate, troppo attillate, i culi e le tette quasi scoperti non li apprezzo molto e sì, in certi casi penso 'ammazza quella, ma come va in giro??'.
Ma Fantastica parlava di tacchi, gonna e camicetta un po' sbottonata. Il mio ritratto, insomma 

Ultimo, non mi far discutere con te che devo preparare una valigia 

:bacio:


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che dice Fantastica lo interpreto così,
> che sei chiusa nel tuo mondo e che pensando che
> ...


Sul rosso non lo so, nelle parole di Fantastica io leggo spesso giudizi 'forti' su situazioni per me abbastanza neutre... 'solitudine immensa' dà proprio l'idea di tristezza, più che di chiusura. E io, essendo una che si veste e si acconcia essenzialmente per sé (pensa che a volte al mattino mi faccio la piastra anche se devo stare in casa da sola perché mi piace vedermi in ordine  ) non ho apprezzato il suo giudizio e ho tentato di dire la mia visione della cosa 

Sul neretto, hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Ciao.
non ho ancora letto le vostre ultime risposte.
mi state aiutando a fare un minimo di chiarezza.
tuttavia sia le mie emozioni, sia i miei pensieri,
rimangono contrastanti.
forse, come sempre, ho dato pochi 
elementi.
mi pare una cosa, che tutti piu' o meno avete ipotizzato:
Posto che si distingua tra frequentazione e amicizia,
La mia con A non e
Non e' una, ma che termine orrendo....., diciamo frequentazione
con sesso.
ci sono dei sentimenti, come nell'amicizia 

E bilaterali, anche se diversi nelle sfumature. 

Condividete?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Su un programma televisivo hanno messo a rotazione tre visi sempre differenti. La domanda iniziale era: chi tra questi ti ispira fiducia? Sia io che i miei due figli abbiamo dato le stesse risposte, che erano poi esattamente quelle che ispiravano fiducia. Nel contesto spiegavano come in politica si basavano su questo tipo di comunicazione per prendere voti.

Successivamente hanno mostrato un uomo ben vestito con microfono e dietro di lui un cameraman, L'uomo col microfono annunciava e diceva minchiate enormi che il passante intervistato si beveva come pura acqua. 

Le stesse minchiate sono state dopo dette dallo stesso uomo col microfono, ma vestito normalmente senza microfono e senza cameraman, non gli credeva nessuno..!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non l'ho pensato, era una battuta con tanto di faccina.
> 
> La risposta seria era: non la definisco.
> 
> ...



Fai fai, ma alla fine ho manipolato il tuo cervello, leggi il post prima di questo, spiega qualcosa.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sul rosso non lo so, nelle parole di Fantastica io leggo spesso giudizi 'forti' su situazioni per me abbastanza neutre... 'solitudine immensa' dà proprio l'idea di tristezza, più che di chiusura. E io, essendo una che si veste e si acconcia essenzialmente per sé (pensa che a volte al mattino mi faccio la piastra anche se devo stare in casa da sola perché mi piace vedermi in ordine  ) non ho apprezzato il suo giudizio e ho tentato di dire la mia visione della cosa
> 
> Sul neretto, hai pienamente ragione.



Ciao

ahahaha!!! ma allora siamo simili!

la prima cosa che faccio, è mettermi in ordine. 
non esiste nulla - solo il cafe - che venga prima. 
è proprio un ticchio ... perfetta devo essere, come 
se dovessi uscire ... ma sempre in corrispondenza 
di come mi sento ecc. 

poi fuori, sono il più delle volte una catastrofe! 
talmente presa nel guardare, pensare ... va beh,
non sono una che bada a certe cose, l'occhio l'ho 
molto aperto, per chi non è così ben messo ... 
son fatta così ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Ciao.
> non ho ancora letto le vostre ultime risposte.
> mi state aiutando a fare un minimo di chiarezza.
> tuttavia sia le mie emozioni, sia i miei pensieri,
> ...


abbi pazienza, che sentimenti ci sono nell'amicizia? peculiari dell'amicizia intendo
(sulla differenza di sfumature hai scritto l'ennesima banalità che la conversazione salottiera partorisce)

ti scrivo il mio pensiero: non capisco a cosa serva dovere o volere definire a tutti i costi i tuoi rapporti

collocarli nella trombamicizia, nell'amore della vita, nell'amicizia, nella frequentazione sessuale (ma solo sessuale si sa mai che sfugga di prendere un caffè insieme, magari scambiando quattro battute sul tempo) a che serve?

serve a collocarli più in alto o in basso nella scala di valori farlocchi che ci propiniamo tutti i giorni per darci un tono come in sex and the city? a proposito, credo che questi telefilm abbiano prodotto danni incommensurabili sulle menti femminili
servono a definire l'uomo del momento? (quello è solo scopabile, quest'altro sarebbe pure impalmabile....)

ma a quarant'anni suonati ( a proposito: siamo coetanee, per cui mi permetto) non siamo ancora in grado di valutare i nostri rapporti sulla base del benessere reciproco( quello che diamo e quello che riceviamo) ?scartando quelli che ci fanno perdere tempo e serbando quelli che aggiungono valore alle nostre giornate?


horny: perché pensi troppo e non vivi?


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fai fai, ma alla fine ho manipolato il tuo cervello, leggi il post prima di questo, spiega qualcosa.


Avevo letto il post. Lo so, lo so che buttando lì la cosa delle calze a rete volevi che associassi quell'immagine allo stereotipo della zoccola che tutti abbiamo in testa.

Tu e Sienne avete ragione: tutti abbiamo certi pregiudizi e ti dirò che in molti casi corrispondono alla verità. Una donna che va in giro coi tacchi e le gambe al vento spesso, in effetti, è una persona che ha un rapporto diretto e franco con la propria sessualità e la propria femminilità.

L'unica mia obiezione è questa: se ogni volta che mi vesto come mi sento e come mi piace devo stare a farmi dei pipponi mentali sul fatto che il mio corpo è un segno e comunica qualcosa... faccio prima a chiudermi in casa! Esco con la minigonna e i tacchi, mi sento a mio agio, e va bene così.

Quello che mi dà fastidio sono le situazioni imbarazzanti... ma queste capitano a prescindere da come mi vesto. A volte mi è capitato di ricevere complimenti sul mio aspetto accompagnando i miei alunni in qualche uscita scolastica (la cosa più imbarazzante in assoluto per me) e non era certo vestita in modo provocante! Ecco, questo mi fa pensare che molto più spesso la malizia è nell'occhio di chi guarda. E allora, a questo punto, tante seghe mentali non servono a niente. A quasi quarant'anni posso concedermi il lusso di pensarla così


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahahaha!!! ma allora siamo simili!
> *
> ...


Io ho un concetto di ordine tutto mio eh  ma... sì, diciamo che se non mi vedo bene allo specchio, che sia sola in casa o che debba uscire, qualche ritocco me lo do comunque


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Avevo letto il post. Lo so, lo so che buttando lì la cosa delle calze a rete volevi che associassi quell'immagine allo stereotipo della zoccola che tutti abbiamo in testa.
> 
> Tu e Sienne avete ragione: tutti abbiamo certi pregiudizi e ti dirò che in molti casi corrispondono alla verità. Una donna che va in giro coi tacchi e le gambe al vento spesso, in effetti, è una persona che ha un rapporto diretto e franco con la propria sessualità e la propria femminilità.
> 
> ...


Tu puoi concederti qualsiasi cosa...! indipendentemente dei quarant'anni ma anche di questi. Non per nulla ci sono persone che vanno oltre.


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, che sentimenti ci sono nell'amicizia? peculiari dell'amicizia intendo
> (sulla differenza di sfumature hai scritto l'ennesima banalità che la conversazione salottiera partorisce)
> 
> ti scrivo il mio pensiero: *non capisco a cosa serva dovere o volere definire a tutti i costi i tuoi rapporti
> ...



Grandioso, Chiara.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, che sentimenti ci sono nell'amicizia? peculiari dell'amicizia intendo
> (sulla differenza di sfumature hai scritto l'ennesima banalità che la conversazione salottiera partorisce)
> 
> ti scrivo il mio pensiero: non capisco a cosa serva dovere o volere definire a tutti i costi i tuoi rapporti
> ...


stavo pensando più o meno la stessa cosa, ma non riuscivo ad esprimerla: credo però che questa classificazione serva come rassicurazione. Mi spiego meglio: questa è l'epoca della classificazione, in cui ogni comportamento deve essere rubricato e motivato, ogni persona deve appartenere ad una categoria. Non sono una sociologa, ma una che rifugge dalle etichette per intolleranza istintiva e proprio per questo ho notato questo bisogno nel mondo che mi circonda. Bisogno che credo indotto. I modelli che ci propinano i media e le impostazioni dei social network sono evidenti. Ogni desiderio, ogni preferenza, ogni scelta deve essere motivata e registrata per poterla veicolare verso un'offerta e nello stesso modo ci stiamo abituando a gestire le nostre relazioni, più sulla base del nome che portano che sulla sostanza di valori che apportano.
Quindi ci sforziamo spesso di dare una definizione che sia riconoscibile a tutti di un qualcosa... magari prima ancora di averlo compreso veramente noi stessi. Ma questo è rassicurante perchè così riusciamo a rientrare in una categoria noi stessi e sentiamo un senso di appartenenza, forse.


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, che sentimenti ci sono nell'amicizia? peculiari dell'amicizia intendo
> (sulla differenza di sfumature hai scritto l'ennesima banalità che la conversazione salottiera partorisce)
> 
> ti scrivo il mio pensiero: non capisco a cosa serva dovere o volere definire a tutti i costi i tuoi rapporti
> ...


cara matraini,
 che il linguaggio da sex & city non ti piaccia,
lo comprendo. 
d'altra parte non guardo i telefilm.
quello forse 40 min in tutto nella vita.
e sì, l'ho trovato gradevole, a tratti .
archiviate le disquisizioni stilistiche
(ora so :unhappy: che non acquisterai il mio libro
:mrgreen::mrgreen.
badiamo alla sostanza.
da quando avevo 12 anni soffro di un DCA (bulimia con tratti anoressici), solo
di recente diagnosticato. è solo un es. per dirti che, no,
quella cosa che dici tu non la so fare.
la stò imparando ora, e sono leeeeeeeeenta.
insomma, mi è stato chiesto cosa cerco qui.
forse la risposta più giusta è imparare dagli altri, come si fa.....
a scegliere, ma proprio nel quotidiano, non nelle grandi cose.
ecco perché.

verde mio

(tranne che per la parte: non ci sono sentimenti nell'amicizia, che non condivido, 
ma facciamo in un altro 3d,
che qui c'è già la sotto-discussione sulle puttane )


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo pensando più o meno la stessa cosa, ma non riuscivo ad esprimerla: credo però che questa classificazione serva come rassicurazione. Mi spiego meglio: questa è l'epoca della classificazione, in cui ogni comportamento deve essere rubricato e motivato, ogni persona deve appartenere ad una categoria. Non sono una sociologa, ma una che rifugge dalle etichette per intolleranza istintiva e proprio per questo ho notato questo bisogno nel mondo che mi circonda. Bisogno che credo indotto. I modelli che ci propinano i media e le impostazioni dei social network sono evidenti. Ogni desiderio, ogni preferenza, ogni scelta deve essere motivata e registrata per poterla veicolare verso un'offerta e nello stesso modo ci stiamo abituando a gestire le nostre relazioni, più sulla base del nome che portano che sulla sostanza di valori che apportano.
> Quindi ci sforziamo spesso di dare una definizione che sia riconoscibile a tutti di un qualcosa... magari prima ancora di averlo compreso veramente noi stessi. Ma questo è rassicurante perchè così riusciamo a rientrare in una categoria noi stessi e sentiamo un senso di appartenenza, forse.


:up: quoto.
però, sbricio, la mia domanda non era: secondo voi io e A in che categoria stiamo,
bensì: come faccio a capire se ora il nostro rapporto, così com'è, ha per me
benefici-costi maggiore  o minore di zero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> :up: quoto.
> però, sbricio, la mia domanda non era: secondo voi io e A in che categoria stiamo,
> bensì: come faccio a capire se ora il nostro rapporto, così com'è, ha per me
> benefici-costi maggiore o minore di zero.


uhhhhhh, che domandona.
Tu ti senti appagata da questa relazione? quanto? 
I tuoi bisogni sono soddisfatti? Se non lo sono, pensi che l'insoddisfazione abbia un peso marginale?
Come pensi ti sentiresti se la troncassi, SUL LUNGO PERIODO?
Come pensi ti sentiresti se la portassi avanti, SUL LUNGO PERIODO?
...
Ed in special modo visto quello che hai scritto... non voglio essere invadente , ma, nel caso tu non ti senta completamente appagata, pensi che per te sia cosa buona continuare la relazione nella speranza che questa cambi la sua natura? 

Io mi farei queste domande... sono le domande che mi sono fatta io.


----------



## zanna (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhhhhhh, che domandona.
> Tu ti senti appagata da questa relazione? quanto?
> I tuoi bisogni sono soddisfatti? Se non lo sono, pensi che l'insoddisfazione abbia un peso marginale?
> Come pensi ti sentiresti se la troncassi, SUL LUNGO PERIODO?
> ...


Ti abbraccio forte forte Sbry:kiss:


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhhhhhh, che domandona.
> Tu ti senti appagata da questa relazione? quanto?
> I tuoi bisogni sono soddisfatti? Se non lo sono, pensi che l'insoddisfazione abbia un peso marginale?
> Come pensi ti sentiresti se la troncassi, SUL LUNGO PERIODO?
> ...


mi sento moooolto appagata quando sono con lui.
tanto che vorrei vederlo più spesso.
quando non ci vediamo mi sento insicura.
si, i miei bisogni sono in gran parte soddisfatti, e sempre di più.
non lo so, perché non ce l'ho, un'ottica di lungo periodo
(e da qui deriva in parte la mia confusione).
credo che :sbatti: il vero problema sia proprio che non immaginiamo un futuro assieme.


----------



## zanna (27 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> mi sento moooolto appagata quando sono con lui.
> tanto che vorrei vederlo più spesso.
> quando non ci vediamo mi sento insicura.
> si, i miei bisogni sono in gran parte soddisfatti, e sempre di più.
> ...


AMEN


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> mi sento moooolto appagata quando sono con lui.
> tanto che vorrei vederlo più spesso.
> *quando non ci vediamo mi sento insicura*.
> si, i miei bisogni sono in gran parte soddisfatti, e sempre di più.
> ...


mentre penso che per il futuro potresti anche rimandare le considerazioni, credo che sul grassetto... 
Il fatto che tu ti senta insicura deriva da un'aspettativa su questa relazione che tu hai e che per il momento non è condivisa e che tu speri un domani sia condivisa(se non ho capito male i tuoi post precedenti).
Dipende da te se sai gestire bene questa ansia... ed anche una eventuale delusione qualora le cose non variassero.
Prova ad immaginarti, che so, tra un anno, nella stessa situazione: è questo che vorresti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio forte forte Sbry:kiss:


grazie, ricambio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo pensando più o meno la stessa cosa, ma non riuscivo ad esprimerla: *credo però che questa classificazione serva come rassicurazione. *Mi spiego meglio: questa è l'epoca della classificazione, in cui ogni comportamento deve essere rubricato e motivato, ogni persona deve appartenere ad una categoria. Non sono una sociologa, ma una che rifugge dalle etichette per intolleranza istintiva e proprio per questo ho notato questo bisogno nel mondo che mi circonda. Bisogno che credo indotto. I modelli che ci propinano i media e le impostazioni dei social network sono evidenti. *Ogni desiderio, ogni preferenza, ogni scelta deve essere motivata e registrata per poterla veicolare verso un'offerta e nello stesso modo ci stiamo abituando a gestire le nostre relazioni, più sulla base del nome che portano che sulla sostanza di valori che apportano.*
> Quindi ci sforziamo spesso di dare una definizione che sia riconoscibile a tutti di un qualcosa... magari prima ancora di averlo compreso veramente noi stessi. Ma questo è rassicurante perchè così riusciamo a rientrare in una categoria noi stessi e sentiamo un senso di appartenenza, forse.



sono perfettamente d'accordo con la tua analisi
però ho riscontrato che l'esperienza vissuta rende inclassificabili certe relazioni, che te lo dico a fà :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo con la tua analisi
> però ho riscontrato che l'esperienza vissuta rende inclassificabili certe relazioni, che te lo dico a fà :smile:


ah, signora mia, con me lei sfonda una porta aperta.
Io manco me le spiego da sola, certe cose, dovessi classificarle, poi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> cara matraini,
> che il linguaggio da sex & city non ti piaccia,
> lo comprendo.
> d'altra parte non guardo i telefilm.
> ...


grazie per il verde.
la mia non voleva essere una critica, appunto perchè è difficile sapere cosa c'è dietro i nostri nick
tu parli di una patologia seria e complicata, per cui il tuo modo di affrontare la situazione non è dovuto a capricci, ma a effettive difficoltà dettate dalla tua storia personale 

il neretto: lo trovo un'ottima base di partenza
se tu cominci a condividere alcune parti della tua vita, così semplicemente,senza pensare a dove può portarti, è più facile che esse diventino positive premesse per il futuro....

...poi ti dirò: anch'io ho imparato tardi, che credi?


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mentre penso che per il futuro potresti anche rimandare le considerazioni, credo che sul grassetto...
> Il fatto che tu ti senta insicura deriva da un'aspettativa su questa relazione che tu hai e che per il momento non è condivisa e che tu speri un domani sia condivisa(se non ho capito male i tuoi post precedenti).
> Dipende da te se sai gestire bene questa ansia... ed anche una eventuale delusione qualora le cose non variassero.
> Prova ad immaginarti, che so, tra un anno, nella stessa situazione: è questo che vorresti?


aspettative e ansie, brava, grazie.
ci voglio pensare meglio prima di risponderti.
sono in ansia perché ho delle aspettative.
ma sono aspettative, il più delle volte, che mi creo io
stessa, su stupiaggini, perché?


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie per il verde.
> la mia non voleva essere una critica,
> 
> il neretto: lo trovo un'ottima base di partenza
> ...


lo so che non voleva esserlo, ma anche lo fosse stata, dove sarebbe il problema?
finché è costruttiva, benvenuta.

è quello a cui aspiro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> aspettative e ansie, brava, grazie.
> ci voglio pensare meglio prima di risponderti.
> sono in ansia perché ho delle aspettative.
> ma sono aspettative, il più delle volte, che mi creo io
> stessa, su stupiaggini, perché?


Le aspettative chi più chi meno le abbiamo tutti, direi.
Poi... quanto queste abbiano basi solide e quanto ci investiamo sopra dipende dai nostri sogni e dalle nostre paure, dalla nostra forza e dalla nostra fragilità, credo.
A volte le aspettative sono in realtà un bisogno creato dalla nostra storia personale... e quelle possono essere insidiose perchè non sono un traguardo da raggiungere ma un vuoto da colmare.


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A volte le aspettative sono in realtà un bisogno creato dalla nostra storia personale... e quelle possono essere insidiose perchè non sono un traguardo da raggiungere ma un vuoto da colmare.


come le mie. bravissima!!!!!!!!
e anzi, questo tipo di aspettativa da vuota da colmare,
ostacola la definizione e il raggiungimento di traguardi.
(parlo ad es in campo professionale, intellettuale)


----------



## Fantastica (27 Settembre 2013)

[una delle più sciocche tendenze femminili, foriera di gran guai: immaginare il futuro con lui, progettare il futuro con lui. Il futuro non esiste, non ci sono garanzie di nulla. Il problema è solo il presente. Bene fa Sbri a richiamare il punto vero: come sto oggi con lui. Siccome dici: beeeeeene, io credo che non sia vero, perché ti manca non il progettare il futuro insieme a lui, ma forse parole di garanzia sul presente. La domanda vera è: perché non provi oggi il mio stesso entusiasmo e non provi la stessa quantità di desiderio che ho io di passare del tempo con te di quanta ne hai tu di passare del tempo con me? La risposta vera è: perché non ti amo (?), perché sei un accessorio della mia vita (?)]


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [una delle più sciocche tendenze femminili, foriera di gran guai: immaginare il futuro con lui, progettare il futuro con lui. Il futuro non esiste, non ci sono garanzie di nulla. Il problema è solo il presente. Bene fa Sbri a richiamare il punto vero: come sto oggi con lui. Siccome dici: beeeeeene, io credo che non sia vero, perché ti manca non il progettare il futuro insieme a lui, ma forse parole di garanzia sul presente. La domanda vera è: perché non provi oggi il mio stesso entusiasmo e non provi la stessa quantità di desiderio che ho io di passare del tempo con te di quanta ne hai tu di passare del tempo con me? La risposta vera è: perché non ti amo (?), *perché sei un accessorio della mia vita *(?)]



Perchè sei un accessorio della mia vita è pesaaaaaaaaante! :blank::unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè sei un accessorio della mia vita è pesaaaaaaaaante! :blank::unhappy:


Un trombamico è un accessorio della trombamica e le trombamica è un accessorio del trombamico, posto che questa parola per me è fuffa ipocrita, comunque, o, almeno, è il grande equivoco su cui si basa qualsiasi customer satisfaction...


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un trombamico è un accessorio della trombamica e le trombamica è un accessorio del trombamico, posto che questa parola per me è fuffa ipocrita, comunque, o, almeno, è il grande equivoco su cui si basa qualsiasi customer satisfaction...



Accessorio è un termine terrificante da usare riferendosi ad un essere umano con cui si ha una relazione per propria scelta, indipendentemente dal suo ruolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Accessorio è un termine terrificante da usare riferendosi ad un essere umano con cui si ha una relazione per propria scelta, indipendentemente dal suo ruolo.


Quoto forte.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *horny*: perché pensi troppo e non vivi?



Parliamo di questo lapsus :mrgreen:


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [una delle più sciocche tendenze femminili, foriera di gran guai: immaginare il futuro con lui, progettare il futuro con lui. Il futuro non esiste, non ci sono garanzie di nulla. Il problema è solo il presente. Bene fa Sbri a richiamare il punto vero: come sto oggi con lui. Siccome dici: beeeeeene, io credo che non sia vero, perché ti manca non il progettare il futuro insieme a lui, ma forse parole di garanzia sul presente. La domanda vera è: perché non provi oggi il mio stesso entusiasmo e non provi la stessa quantità di desiderio che ho io di passare del tempo con te di quanta ne hai tu di passare del tempo con me? La risposta vera è: perché non ti amo (?), perché sei un accessorio della mia vita (?)]


mahh fantastica cara, in generale sarà magari pure come dici tu (e ...), ma, nel nostro caso, semmai, è una delle 'più schiocche tendenze maschili', perché il problema lo solleva lui, non mio.
poi, se non erro, era stata invece proprio sbriciolata a parlare di lungo periodo, mentre io ribadivo che l'ottica ce l'ho solo di breve.
il tuo difetto è che parti con una idea predefinita, e non leggi attentamente.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Settembre 2013)

horby;1193294
il tuo difetto è che parti con una idea predefinita ha detto:
			
		

> E avrai pure ragione, ma l'insoddisfatta sei tu, non mi pare che lui si faccia domande. Comunque, sì, hai ragione e mi scuso.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Accessorio è un termine terrificante da usare riferendosi ad un essere umano con cui si ha una relazione per propria scelta, indipendentemente dal suo ruolo.


Gli esseri umani sono stati spesso capaci di usare altri esseri umani ben peggio che come accessori. Gli esseri umani non cambiano nella sostanza, cambiano solo le forme del male che sono capaci di fare, spesso sotto le vesti di bene. O no? Non mi formalizzerei troppo sui termini, soprattutto quando si usano in termini generali e non riferiti a personcine specifiche, con le quali non sono solita essere disumana


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Accessorio è un termine terrificante da usare riferendosi ad un essere umano con cui si ha una relazione per propria scelta, indipendentemente dal suo ruolo.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parliamo di questo lapsus :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei inclassificabile


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2013)

a me non sembra che la nostra epoca sia di classificazioni...ma di sembianze...

E mentre si parla della zoccola o del trombamico si perde di vista un altro termine: la facocera...

Nessuno pensa alla femmina del facocero da quando si materializzò in sembianza lei "la facocera"...

Riguardo ai tacchi vi è solo na roba da dire...

E' il portamento che conta...no?

Vedi delle donne in giro e ti sembrano papere che camminano...hai voglia tu...di fare pensieri sconci o sexy eh?

Finchè stanno ferme sei attratto poi iniziano a camminare e ti dici...eh no una vita assieme con quella papera lì no eh?


----------



## Horny (28 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Riguardo ai tacchi vi è solo na roba da dire...
> 
> Vedi delle donne in giro e ti sembrano papere che camminano...hai voglia tu...di fare pensieri sconci o sexy eh?
> 
> Finchè stanno ferme sei attratto poi iniziano a camminare e ti dici...eh no una vita assieme con quella papera lì no eh?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cosa vuol dire facocera?


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> cosa vuol dire facocera?


stando al noto trattato della professoressa Sbriciolata,dicesi facocera l'amante scaricata che non si rassegna


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo pensando più o meno la stessa cosa, ma non riuscivo ad esprimerla: credo però che questa classificazione serva come rassicurazione. Mi spiego meglio: questa è l'epoca della classificazione, in cui ogni comportamento deve essere rubricato e motivato, ogni persona deve appartenere ad una categoria. Non sono una sociologa, ma una che rifugge dalle etichette per intolleranza istintiva e proprio per questo ho notato questo bisogno nel mondo che mi circonda. Bisogno che credo indotto. I modelli che ci propinano i media e le impostazioni dei social network sono evidenti. Ogni desiderio, ogni preferenza, ogni scelta deve essere motivata e registrata per poterla veicolare verso un'offerta e nello stesso modo ci stiamo abituando a gestire le nostre relazioni, più sulla base del nome che portano che sulla sostanza di valori che apportano.
> Quindi ci sforziamo spesso di dare una definizione che sia riconoscibile a tutti di un qualcosa... magari prima ancora di averlo compreso veramente noi stessi. Ma questo è rassicurante perchè così riusciamo a rientrare in una categoria noi stessi e sentiamo un senso di appartenenza, forse.





contepinceton ha detto:


> a me non sembra che la nostra epoca sia di classificazioni...ma di sembianze...
> 
> E mentre si parla della zoccola o del trombamico si perde di vista un altro termine: la facocera...
> 
> ...


*E’ il miracolo dell’etichetta:*​
produce l’impressione che l’essenza dell’altro sia visibile. A quel punto, l’altro non è più una *molteplicità contraddittoria* che esiste in un gioco di luci e di ombre, di velato e svelato, ma diventa immediatamente visibile e riconoscibile. *Si è convinti*, grazie all’etichetta, *di sapere tutto* dell’altro, chi è, cosa desidera e come è strutturata la sua vita, perchè l’etichetta non si limita a classificare, ma stabilisce un senso, una sorta di ordine nella vita di chi la porta.

Miguel Benasayag e Gérard Schimt (2004), _L’epoca delle passioni tristi_


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *E’ il miracolo dell’etichetta:*​
> produce l’impressione che l’essenza dell’altro sia visibile. A quel punto, l’altro non è più una *molteplicità contraddittoria* che esiste in un gioco di luci e di ombre, di velato e svelato, ma diventa immediatamente visibile e riconoscibile. *Si è convinti*, grazie all’etichetta, *di sapere tutto* dell’altro, chi è, cosa desidera e come è strutturata la sua vita, perchè l’etichetta non si limita a classificare, ma stabilisce un senso, una sorta di ordine nella vita di chi la porta.
> 
> Miguel Benasayag e Gérard Schimt (2004), _L’epoca delle passioni tristi_


:up:
Concordo ma io non ne sono immune.

Tu?


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Concordo ma io non ne sono immune.
> 
> Tu?


Nemmeno io quanto vorrei (ahimè).
Ma non ho tanto la tendenza ad etichettare per macrocategorie: l'unica distinzione veramente netta che faccio è tra chi si guarda dentro e chi no, o chi ha la tendenza sistematica ad autoassolversi e chi non lo fa.
Negli altri casi può prevalere un senso di fatica a reggere un quadro unitario di qualcuno in cui coesistano forti contraddizioni interne. Ci riesco tanto meglio quanto più sono in equilibrio con me stessa (cioè in pratica quando riesco a far questo dentro di me, con le mie contraddizioni). In condizioni di forte stress emotivo divento tranchant, credo come strategia di semplificazione cognitiva. Appena ho più risorse torno ad aprire la porta ad un maggior numero di elementi. 
Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nemmeno io quanto vorrei (ahimè).
> Ma non ho tanto la tendenza ad etichettare per macrocategorie: l'unica distinzione veramente netta che faccio è tra chi si guarda dentro e chi no, o chi ha la tendenza sistematica ad autoassolversi e chi non lo fa.
> Negli altri casi può prevalere un senso di fatica a reggere un quadro unitario di qualcuno in cui coesistano forti contraddizioni interne. Ci riesco tanto meglio quanto più sono in equilibrio con me stessa (cioè in pratica quando riesco a far questo dentro di me, con le mie contraddizioni). In condizioni di forte stress emotivo divento tranchant, credo come strategia di semplificazione cognitiva. Appena ho più risorse torno ad aprire la porta ad un maggior numero di elementi.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata


Perfettamente.
Io ho imparato a essere tranchant. Non risolvo io i problemi degli altri: ho già abbastanza da fare con i miei.


----------



## Horny (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perfettamente.
> Io ho imparato a essere tranchant. Non risolvo io i problemi degli altri: ho già abbastanza da fare con i miei.


molto moderatamente...direi. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> molto moderatamente...direi. :up:


Grazie


----------



## Horny (28 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *E’ il miracolo dell’etichetta:*​
> produce l’impressione che l’essenza dell’altro sia visibile. A quel punto, l’altro non è più una *molteplicità contraddittoria* che esiste in un gioco di luci e di ombre, di velato e svelato, ma diventa immediatamente visibile e riconoscibile. *Si è convinti*, grazie all’etichetta, *di sapere tutto* dell’altro, chi è, cosa desidera e come è strutturata la sua vita, perchè l’etichetta non si limita a classificare, ma stabilisce un senso, una sorta di ordine nella vita di chi la porta.
> 
> Miguel Benasayag e Gérard Schimt (2004), _L’epoca delle passioni tristi_



sono abituata a vivere (per quel poco che non penso ) 
in un certo caos,
quando mi sento 'etichetta' divento più insicura.


(cmq molto più i


----------



## Horny (28 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E avrai pure ragione, ma l'insoddisfatta sei tu, non mi pare che lui si faccia domande. Comunque, sì, hai ragione e mi scuso.


non se le fa perché ha appiccicato l'etichetta.
ma a me essere etichettata riesce sgradito, per così dire.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> non se le fa perché ha appiccicato l'etichetta.
> ma a me essere etichettata riesce sgradito, per così dire.


Diciamo che ognuno ha molteplici etichette. Ci disturba quando considerano solo quella che cerchiamo di tenere sotto l'ascella


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che ognuno ha molteplici etichette. Ci disturba quando considerano solo quella che cerchiamo di tenere sotto l'ascella



:rotfl:

Ma sarai perfida, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ma sarai perfida, eh?


Ma io penso sempre a me


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> stando al noto trattato della professoressa Sbriciolata,dicesi facocera l'amante scaricata che non si rassegna


Un bellissimo esempio di significante no?

Il termine facocera per questa comunità indica questo...

Ma come fa a capire questa comunità uno nuovo?

Non può

e allora torna gioco forza facile giocare al tiro al piccione no?

Prova tu a dire ad una donna...ah qùguarda per me sei na scimmia nasica...
e poi vedi quel che ti capita no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *E’ il miracolo dell’etichetta:*​
> produce l’impressione che l’essenza dell’altro sia visibile. A quel punto, l’altro non è più una *molteplicità contraddittoria* che esiste in un gioco di luci e di ombre, di velato e svelato, ma diventa immediatamente visibile e riconoscibile. *Si è convinti*, grazie all’etichetta, *di sapere tutto* dell’altro, chi è, cosa desidera e come è strutturata la sua vita, perchè l’etichetta non si limita a classificare, ma stabilisce un senso, una sorta di ordine nella vita di chi la porta.
> 
> Miguel Benasayag e Gérard Schimt (2004), _L’epoca delle passioni tristi_


Te lo spiego io allora il miracolo del conte no?
Si è sempre tolto qualsiasi etichetta...
No?

Proprio quando ti sei convinta che è in un modo paffete lui eccolo è in un altro...

Comunque....la mia ultima riflessione è questa...

Facile far innamorare le donne di noi...
Difficile farsi mollare da loro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che ognuno ha molteplici etichette. Ci disturba quando considerano solo quella che cerchiamo di tenere sotto l'ascella


uhmmm, sai che non ne sono sicura.
ora ci penso.
oppppsss, non troppo eh 
no, a me disturba quando un rapporto è limitato
dalle etichettature.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> uhmmm, sai che non ne sono sicura.
> ora ci penso.
> oppppsss, non troppo eh
> no, a me disturba quando un rapporto è limitato
> dalle etichettature.


Io parlavo di noi persone e con una certa ironia.
I rapporti le etichette ce le hanno, gliele diamo perché vogliamo avere un po' di chiarezza e sapere se ci stiamo innamorando di chi non si sogna di farsi coinvolgere.


----------



## Horny (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di noi persone e con una certa ironia.
> I rapporti le etichette ce le hanno, gliele diamo perché vogliamo avere un po' di chiarezza e sapere se ci stiamo innamorando di chi non si sogna di farsi coinvolgere.


anch'io.
avevo seguito il discorso.
come sai, il decalogo (che trovavo
assurdo, e strano che nessuno abbia commentato)
glielo ho mostrato solo per fargli 
cadere le etichette....di fronte all'assurdo...

però vedi che non ha funzionato.
 ma poi chissene!
troppa paura, da parte mia.
che non so vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> anch'io.
> avevo seguito il discorso.
> come sai, il decalogo (che trovavo
> assurdo, e strano che nessuno abbia commentato)
> ...


Non è che mostrando le valigie a qualcuno puoi aspettarti che capisca che tu gli stia chiedendo di non partire. :singleeye:
La paura ti fa solo rovinare quel che hai.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tu una donna a tarda serata con calze a rete e minigonna come la definisci?


E tu come la definiresti? Però se è la 'vostra' donna vi piace eh. Comunque, chiunque ha il diritto di vestirsi o travestirsi come gli pare. Magari un minimo di senso estetico ci vorrebbe. Ma da qui a etichettare ce ne vuole.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Ciao.
> non ho ancora letto le vostre ultime risposte.
> mi state aiutando a fare un minimo di chiarezza.
> tuttavia sia le mie emozioni, sia i miei pensieri,
> ...


E' il 'diversi nelle sfumature' che dovrebbe farti riflettere. Tu vorresti una relazione lui no. Se la cosa non ti procura troppo malessere potresti anche proseguire così all'infinito. Un giorno però potrebbe dirti 'sai mi sono innamorato'. Di un'altra.


----------



## Horny (29 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E' il 'diversi nelle sfumature' che dovrebbe farti riflettere. Tu vorresti una relazione lui no. Se la cosa non ti procura troppo malessere potresti anche proseguire così all'infinito. Un giorno però potrebbe dirti 'sai mi sono innamorato'. Di un'altra.



vero :up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E tu come la definiresti? Però se è la 'vostra' donna vi piace eh. Comunque, chiunque ha il diritto di vestirsi o travestirsi come gli pare. Magari un minimo di senso estetico ci vorrebbe. Ma da qui a etichettare ce ne vuole.



Ehmm, che dovrei risponderti? Leggiti tutto il contesto del discorso che stavo a fare con Harley.Q e capirai che la frase che mi hai commentato non ha senso nel contesto del discorso che si stava a fare, quindi che rispondere se non, leggiti il botta e risposta tra me e harley. 

E comunque, se prendiamo come spunto una donna con calze a rete minigonna tacchi a spillo che cammina sola e magari in qualche posto conosciuto dove si fa il vecchio mestiere come lo vogliamo etichettare se non puttana? 

Oppure se vediamo un poliziotto con stivali girare in groppa alla sua moto come vorremmo etichettarlo se non come sbirro?  Le etichettature   esistono eccome.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

mah ... 

le calze a rete ... 

se fa freddo, non servono, con quei buchi, non coprano. 
se fa caldo, si va senza, perché si è più freschi. 

sono ... decorativi. ora dipende tanto, in che funzione si mettono. 
i punk, chiaro, ci giocano ... con calze colorate ecc. di sotto ... 
altre le usano, perché hanno un simbolo comunicativo specifico ... 
anche se lo si vuole negare ... 

sienne


----------



## Horny (29 Settembre 2013)

ho riflettuto sulle sfumature.
c'è una sola risposta sensata.
dare un taglio netto.
non vederlo più.
potete consigliarmi un modo per riuscirci?


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2013)

Pensare che con A perdi tempo.


----------



## lolapal (29 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ho riflettuto sulle sfumature.
> c'è una sola risposta sensata.
> dare un taglio netto.
> non vederlo più.
> potete consigliarmi un modo per riuscirci?


Anche se la situazione è diversa, ti dico cosa ho fatto io: l'ho evitato, poi, dato che non bastava, gli ho scritto una lettera, spiegandogli perché non voglio averci più niente a che fare.
Ancora non so se ha funzionato... lo capirò nei prossimi giorni...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Anche se la situazione è diversa, ti dico cosa ho fatto io: l'ho evitato, poi, dato che non bastava, *gli ho scritto una lettera*, spiegandogli perché non voglio averci più niente a che fare.
> Ancora non so se ha funzionato... lo capirò nei prossimi giorni...


madonna

ma allora sto forum non ti serve proprio a niente, eh?


----------



## Horny (29 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensare che con A perdi tempo.


:up:


----------



## lolapal (29 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> madonna
> 
> ma allora sto forum non ti serve proprio a niente, eh?


No, Chiara, l'ho spiegato nel blog. E' che a voce proprio non riesco a dire quello che penso, non c'è il tempo per sviscerare. Qualcuno nel 3D che avevo aperto per la mia storia, mi aveva detto che avrei dovuto prenderlo a calci, ma io non ci riesco a prendere a calci qualcuno, anche se questo qualcuno mi fa stare male.
Non ne posso più dei suoi atteggiamenti, non voglio avere l'ansia ogni volta che vado a prendere mia figlia a scuola...


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehmm, che dovrei risponderti? Leggiti tutto il contesto del discorso che stavo a fare con Harley.Q e capirai che la frase che mi hai commentato non ha senso nel contesto del discorso che si stava a fare, quindi che rispondere se non, leggiti il botta e risposta tra me e harley.
> 
> E comunque, se prendiamo come spunto una donna con calze a rete minigonna tacchi a spillo che cammina sola e magari in qualche posto conosciuto dove si fa il vecchio mestiere come lo vogliamo etichettare se non puttana?
> 
> Oppure se vediamo un poliziotto con stivali girare in groppa alla sua moto come vorremmo etichettarlo se non come sbirro?  *Le etichettature   esistono eccome.*


Nella testa di chi le usa certo che esistono.


----------

